# Galatasaray - Juve: 11 Dicembre ore 14



## admin (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ora è ufficiale.

La partita tra Galatasaray e Juventus, sospesa a causa della neve, si giocherà domani 11 Dicembre 2013 alle ore 14 italiane

Si ripartirà dal 31' del primo tempo. 

Dove vedere Galatasaray Juventus?

Sarà trasmessa in diretta tv su Sky e su Premium Calcio

Anche domani è prevista neve (debole) su Istanbul.

A seguire, tutte le notizie ed i commenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

ma 13 ora Italiana o Turca?

Italiana non avevo letto


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2013)

C'è scritto


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2013)

va beh finisce sempre 0-1 no?


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

La polizia vuole che si giochi alle 14 (ora italiana sempre) per garantire la sicurezza nello stadio LOL


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Dicembre 2013)

Questo rinvio favorisce proprio i Turchi che restano in casa e possono riflettere sugli errori commessi.
Il Gala nei pochi minuti visti mi è apparso molle e perforabile da Lorente (non esattamente un super top...) oltre a scelte assurde come far tirare dalla mattonella di Snejder (che Buffon temeva parecchio) il loro capitano.
In ogni caso ribadisco come sia assurdo questo rinvio, ho visto giocare partite in condizioni ben peggiori...dopo 20 minuti dalla sospensione avevano già ripulito quasi metà campo...in definitiva bastavano solo le linee di gioco. Sarà mica che Platini abbia fatto una telefonata? Di questi tempi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2013)

esco alle 2 dall'uni, speriamo che accontentino la polizia


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

Che figura sta facendo la Uefa per due fiocchi di neve


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2013)

ancora non si sa a che ora si gioca e potrebbe essere smentita l'ufficialità della UEFA, qua si sta sfiorando il ridicolo


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ancora non si sa a che ora si gioca e potrebbe essere smentita l'ufficialità della UEFA, qua si sta sfiorando il ridicolo



Davvero grottesco.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Dicembre 2013)

Si gioca domani alle 14 ora italiana.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

*ULTIME NEWS: La partita si giocherà alle 14 (ora italiana). La decisione dell'UEFA è definitiva. Ascoltata la Polizia turca.*


----------



## pipporo (11 Dicembre 2013)

si parte dal primo minuto?


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma se non ci fossero le condizioni nemmeno oggi che succede?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

Bastava anticiparla alle 18 di ieri sapendo della neve... 

Bah ora c'è una bufera..
A sto punto platini potrebbe dare la vittoria a tavolino 0-3 ai gobbi


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Bufera ad Istambul*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Le condizioni sono peggiorate. Secondo Sportmediaset, Per le 12 italiane è prevista la decisione finale*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Per sto schifo di partita, salterà il sorteggio. Assurdo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Su ilmeteo.it (che almeno in italia non sbaglia MAI le condizioni climatiche) alle 14:00 ci sarà neve forte. Mi sà proprio che se ne parlerà la prossima settimana.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per sto schifo di partita, salterà il sorteggio. Assurdo!



Tenendo conto che il Real è aritmeticamente primo, non ci sono altre squadre turche, noi (se passiamo) arriveremo al 99,99% secondi e il Napoli verrà quasi sicuramente eliminato, in teoria il sorteggio potrebbero farlo comunque.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tenendo conto che il Real è aritmeticamente primo, non ci sono altre squadre turche, noi (se passiamo) arriveremo al 99,99% secondi e il Napoli verrà quasi sicuramente eliminato, in teoria il sorteggio potrebbero farlo comunque.


Si dice che lo faranno lo stesso, mettendo una pallina con la X. Ovviamente se la partita verrà rinviata anche oggi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Notizia flash: si gioca è ufficiale*


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350602 ha scritto:


> *Notizia flash: si gioca è ufficiale*


Ore italiane?


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

*si gioca alle 14.00 italiane*


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *si gioca alle 14.00 italiane*


Grazie e Juve m...a


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Forza Neve


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ancora è in dubbio se si gioca. La decisione ufficiale dell'Uefa è quella di giocare, ma nevica forte e Marotta non è contento delle condizioni del manto erboso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora è in dubbio se si gioca. La decisione ufficiale dell'Uefa è quella di giocare, ma nevica forte e Marotta non è contento delle condizioni del manto erboso.


Meglio così, almeno posso mangiare in santa pace.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Terna arbitrale in campo per decidere se si gioca.*

E Premium fa vedere la replica di ieri, mah...invece di fare il collegamento.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

se ci fossimo stati noi al posto loro, Galliani avrebbe già riportato la squadra in Italia con una fuga tipo Marsiglia...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

*si gioca, anche l'arbitro ha deciso!*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Studiosport: Nonostante la decisione dell'UEFA di giocare sia DEFINITIVA, dopo i 14 minuti che restano del primo tempo, ci sarebbe anche la possibilità di non disputare la ripresa in quanto il campo sarebbe in pessime condizioni e le due società avrebbero dato parere negativo alla ripresa del match.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Studiosport: Nonostante la decisione dell'UEFA di giocare sia DEFINITIVA, dopo i 14 minuti che restano del primo tempo, ci sarebbe anche la possibilità di non disputare la ripresa in quanto il campo sarebbe in pessime condizioni e le due società avrebbero dato parere negativo alla ripresa del match.*



Si è collegato ora Premium, sono ridicoli! Si può giocare benissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Studiosport: Nonostante la decisione dell'UEFA di giocare sia DEFINITIVA, dopo i 14 minuti che restano del primo tempo, ci sarebbe anche la possibilità di non disputare la ripresa in quanto il campo sarebbe in pessime condizioni e le due società avrebbero dato parere negativo alla ripresa del match.*



Ma dai, anche se è un campo di patate si può giocare benissimo.
Si è giocato in condizioni molto più proibitive.


----------



## tequilad (11 Dicembre 2013)

Il fatto di giocare con lo stadio mezzo vuoto è un vantaggio non da poco per la Juve...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Beh direi che sarebbe pure logico, non vedo moltissima differenza da ieri sera.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Uh, gli amici svizzeri la fanno vedere.
Ma sta nevicando ancora come ieri? 
Lo stadio è mezzo vuoto praticamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Uh, gli amici svizzeri la fanno vedere.
> Ma sta nevicando ancora?
> Lo stadio è mezzo vuoto praticamente.



si nevica tantissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350720 ha scritto:


> si nevica tantissimo.



Arrivano alla fine del primo tempo e la rinviano, IMHO.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Arrivano alla fine del primo tempo e la rinviano, IMHO.


lo scorso anno in EL era pure peggio sinceramente,campo penoso però.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non vedo come la Juve possa uscire per mano di questi sinceramente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me si gioca, altrochè.


----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se ci fossimo stati noi al posto loro, Galliani avrebbe già riportato la squadra in Italia con una fuga tipo Marsiglia...



Mamma mia che vergogna 

Comunque c'è un po' di gente allo stadio


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

ma io davvero non capisco come una partita così importante si possa giocare in condizioni così pietose... sembra un'amichevole, dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Fine primo tempo:

Galatasaray-Juventus 0-0*


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Conte è andato in campo a parlare con l'arbitro. Tutti i torti non li ha, ma secondo me ci sono le condizioni per giocare, per quanto proibitive (ma non proibitissime).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Se la Juve era in vantaggio volevo vedere se Conte andava a parlare con l'arbitro.


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Dicembre 2013)

in realtà questa situazione avvantaggia e non poco la juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in realtà questa situazione avvantaggia e non poco la juve



quoto.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in realtà questa situazione avvantaggia e non poco la juve



Anche secondo me.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Probabilmente Conte ha paura che ci scappi l'episodio (gol su angolo, rigore, ecc), in quel caso per la Juve sarebbe durissima.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

ma tanto se perde urlerà gombloddo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Conte ha paura che ci scappi l'episodio (gol su angolo, rigore, ecc), in quel caso per la Juve sarebbe durissima.



Non succederà, questo campo per me favorisce e non poco la juventus, la palla non va avanti non riescono manco ad arrivare in area lol


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

salvo sculate, in condizioni del genere è una partita da zero tiri in porta, dai


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350758 ha scritto:


> Non succederà, questo campo per me favorisce e non poco la juventus, la palla non va avanti non riescono manco ad arrivare in area lol



Stava per succedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> salvo sculate, in condizioni del genere è una partita da zero tiri in porta, dai



già non riescono manco ad arrivare in area.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> salvo sculate, in condizioni del genere è una partita da zero tiri in porta, dai



Ma infatti, non si riescono nemmeno a fare 2 passaggi in croce.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

che parata buffon.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

Cioè qua la Juve può passare il girone con vittoria...che schifo ragazzi che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

mamma mia


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

c'è solo drogba nel bel mezzo di questo anti-calcio


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè qua la Juve può passare il girone con vittoria...che schifo ragazzi che schifo



Veramente , per me bisogna cambiare qualcosa, dai per me è ridicolo che il Napoli/bvb/ Arsenal con 12 punti vanno in El ma dai


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Migliore in campo Ebouè direi.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350770 ha scritto:


> Veramente , *per me bisogna cambiare qualcosa*, dai per me è ridicolo che il Napoli/bvb/ Arsenal con 12 punti vanno in El ma dai



e cosa vuoi cambiare??? dai su...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

dai che è quasi finito sto scempio... tanto valeva finire la partita ieri sera...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e cosa vuoi cambiare??? dai su...



Follia la mia ma mi sarebbe piaciuto avere la possibilità di sfidare tutti contro tutti, almeno in questo caso sarebbero andate avanti quelle che avrebbero meritato veramente, ma mi rendo conto che è follia ci sarebbero 1481489 partite da fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350781 ha scritto:


> Follia la mia ma mi sarebbe piaciuto avere la possibilità di sfidare tutti contro tutti, almeno in questo caso sarebbero andate avanti quelle che avrebbero meritato veramente, ma mi rendo conto che è follia ci sarebbero 1481489 partite da fare.



ogni girone ha storia a sè... così come ogni campionato... non è real o barsa si lamentano perché nella liga per vincere il campionato devono fare 95-100 punti, mentre in italia ne bastano 80... stesso discorso per i punti necessari a qualificarsi alla champions, o per passare un girone... 

sennò se vogliamo proprio veder passare le migliori, si fa tutto a eliminazione diretta come nella vecchia coppa campioni, ma anche lì più che passare le migliori, in realtà passerebbero quelle che beccano gli accoppiamenti più semplici


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

gol wesly


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

no comment


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Wesleyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!...Ora succederà un casino nel dopo partita!


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao ciao rube lol


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto ora pareggiano sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Pareggiano, pareggiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao rube lol



vedrai che pareggiano mi gioco la casa.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

Vediamo il deretano della Rubentus dove può arrivare


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2013)

goallllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Pareggiano, pareggiano



sicuro, pareggiano ora su punizione.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Adesso segnano


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che si sono mangiati


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

coppa uefa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Avanti fino al pareggio ora.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

è comunque una partita falsata


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Risultato Finale:


Galatasaray-Juventus 1-0*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

poi vabbè i gobbi sono i maestri della falsità quindi amen...

comunque si rischia fortemente zero italiane negli ottavi di finale di champions... pensate dov'è finito il nostro calcio


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che la Juventus possa proseguire in Europa.


 sono felice che la Juventus possa proseguire in Europa... League


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ci avviamo verso la perdita anche del terzo posto Champions per il ranking


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non l'ho vista ma GODO.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350809 ha scritto:


> godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Giustizia è fatta!!!!!


----------



## matteo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetto fino a stasera prima di sfottere gli juventini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Evvvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Eliminazione immeritata e amarissima. Ma se in tutto un girone vinci solo una partita è inevitabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

ma poi raga conte poteva passare tranquillamente il turno ma *non se l'è sentita*...


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2013)

Galliani disperato


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eliminazione immeritata


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Di questa partita se ne parlerà per mesi e mesi.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eliminazione immeritata e amarissima. Ma se in tutto un girone vinci solo una partita è inevitabile.



la vostra storia è una storia di furti... accontentatevi di quelli a favore vostro

anche se oggi non si doveva giocare...


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma.....Ma.....Ma.....Ma come?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

C'è da dire che ci stava il pareggio. Fessi loro a non essere stati capaci di battere il Copenaghen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Io non so se stasera passeremo noi o no ma godo comunque, giustizia è fatta, andare avanti con una vittoria ma dai.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Gli juventini devono guardare il lato positivo: con 1 partita settimanale hanno praticamente vinto il campionato. E puntano anche alla coppa italia a questo punto. Sconfitta che ci sta su un campo complicato,i punti dovevano arrivare in casa dei danesi e in casa propria con i turchi. Chiellini ridicolo comunque,Drogba a fine carriera lo ha umiliato per 1 ora..

EDIT: dimenticavo l'Europa League  ok punteranno a vincere l'Europa League,sicuramente più alla loro portata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Godooooo.


juventino ha scritto:


> Eliminazione immeritata e amarissima. Ma se in tutto un girone vinci solo una partita è inevitabile.


Io direi meritatissima, Real Madrid a parte con le squadre che hanno preso quest'anno 3-4 vittorie le dovevano fare senza scuse.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tralasciando che è stata una partita "falsata", ma la nostra qualificazione ce la siamo giocata in casa non qui.

Poco male, niente incassi champions ma se non altro qualche chance di vincere l'europa league (tra l'altro con finale in casa). Staremo a vedere se "interesserà" come evento oppure se ci dedichiamo completamente al campionato..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

ahahahhahahahahhahahahah sto godendo come un PORCIO SCHIFOSO ZOZZO
viaaaaa vergognosi, in Champions siete 0
che cacchio ce fanno de 305380 scudetti se poi prendono schiaffi destra e sinistra in Champions


----------



## Nivre (11 Dicembre 2013)

Partita agghiacciande


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

perugia juventus 1-0 ahahhahahahahhahahahahahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista ma GODO.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2013)

ahahahahah come godo


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Gli juventini devono guardare il lato positivo: con 1 partita settimanale hanno praticamente vinto il campionato. E puntano anche alla coppa italia a questo punto. Sconfitta che ci sta su un campo complicato,i punti dovevano arrivare in casa dei danesi e in casa propria con i turchi. Chiellini ridicolo comunque,Drogba a fine carriera lo ha umiliato per 1 ora..


Con l'europa league di mezzo direi che la Roma (che è senza coppe e con il ritorno degli infortunati) può tornare a crederci.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che è stata una partita "falsata", ma la nostra qualificazione ce la siamo giocata in casa non qui.
> 
> Poco male, niente incassi champions ma se non altro qualche chance di vincere l'europa league (tra l'altro con finale in casa). Staremo a vedere se "interesserà" come evento oppure se ci dedichiamo completamente al campionato..


Falsata da cosa?

Godo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque per me hanno buttato via la qualificazione all'andata contro il Galatasaray, mancavano 2/3 minuti e si sono fatti pareggiare.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Con l'europa league di mezzo direi che la Roma (che è senza coppe e con il ritorno degli infortunati) può tornare a crederci.



Si ho avuto questa dimenticanza  

Comunque l'assenza di Pirlo si è sentita eccome in questa partita..


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Falsata da cosa?
> 
> Godo.



Dalle condizioni ovviamente, la direzione è stata perfetta.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Partita falsata perchè è uscita la Juve, fosse finita 0 a 0 scommetto che non se ne sarebbe parlato per nulla.


----------



## Marilson (11 Dicembre 2013)

godo immensamente


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ho avuto questa dimenticanza
> 
> Comunque l'assenza di Pirlo si è sentita eccome in questa partita..


Eh no c'è stato un gombloddo è colpa della neve. Ci doveva stare la vittoria a tavolino per la Juve.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Oh, Juventini con questa partita falsata. La neve c'era per tutti:
Avesse perso il Gala i turchi avrebbero urlato allo scandalo.
Avessero rinviato la partita a dopo il sorteggio (cosa impossibile per via dei vari paletti UEFA per il sorteggio) Conte si sarebbe di sicuro lamentato per le troppe partire ecc.

In sostanza, TEORIA DEGLI ALIBI. A casa


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che è stata una partita "falsata", ma la nostra qualificazione ce la siamo giocata in casa non qui.



sono d'accordo sul fatto che vi siete giocati la qualificazione in casa con il galatasaray, vi siete fatti pareggiare poco dopo il vostro vantaggio, beh falsata non direi nel senso che per me era piu "facile" per voi che per loro, il campo era quello che era (io non avrei giocato) ma lo scorso anno in EL era pure peggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dalle condizioni ovviamente, la direzione è stata perfetta.



Questo è vero, il Galatasaray giocava su un altro campo infatti


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dalle condizioni ovviamente, la direzione è stata perfetta.


Suvvia, tralasciando questa partita, le prime due erano da vincere a mani basse. Stavate perdendo contro il Copenaghen alla prima e non vinto in casa contro i turchi. Con una sola vittoria sarebbe stata una qualificazione indegna per chiunque.


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

GODO come un riccio. 

Ora via con i soliti piagnistei


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

La juventus fuoriosa  finisce che protestano per farsi dare i punti a tavolino ahaha, non hanno capito che la qualificazione se la sono giocata contro il gala e cope all'andata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Comunque per me hanno buttato via la qualificazione all'andata contro il Galatasaray, mancavano 2/3 minuti e si sono fatti pareggiare.



si, ma anche il Galatasary ha perso contro il Copenaghen


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

LOOL sentire i gobbi che si lamentano dopo che han fatto 6 miseri punti in un girone col Galatasaray e il Copenhagen e in cui tra l'altro in 6 partite hanno avuto 4 rigori a favore fa veramente ridere...
Peccato che li raggiungeremo stasera in Europa League.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, il Galatasaray giocava su un altro campo infatti



Nella fetta di campo "migliore" ( si fa per dire) per 45 minuti e poco più. L'altra parte era melma e fango, letteralmente impraticabile.

Comunque come già detto nel post precedente, la qualificazione (anche se di fatto si è persa qui) si è persa nelle partite precedenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non vedo come la Juve possa uscire per mano di questi sinceramente.



le ultime parole famore  Mw colpisce ancora.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Farsi buttar fuori in Champions da Mancini  altro che piangere, dovrebbero tacere e riflettere sul loro fallimento.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

ROTFL andate su vecchia baldraccona punto com, le risate sono garantite 

"Perugia 2.0"


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2013)

che goduria, 6 punti in 6 partite e si lamentano 

quest'anno rischia di essere disastroso comunque, la juve è uscita, il napoli uscirà e noi dobbiamo andare di chiappe, si rischiano 5 italiane in europa league


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Che fail, speriamo prendano colpi anche in campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dalle condizioni ovviamente, la direzione è stata perfetta.



Le condizioni erano proibitive anche per il Galatasaray però.
Dai, bastava vincere in casa coi turchi o non pareggiare con i danesi.
La Juve si è fatta la frittata da sola.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che goduria, 6 punti in 6 partite e si lamentano
> 
> quest'anno rischia di essere disastroso comunque, la juve è uscita, il napoli uscirà e noi dobbiamo andare di chiappe, si rischiano 5 italiane in europa league


alla fine per il ranking uefa non sarebbe male...c e piu possibilita di andare avanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

lol, se pero pareggiavano e passavano tutto andava bene, si attaccano al campo quando pure il galatasaray giocava in quel campo, c'erano 6 partite da giocare, se non dormivano prima passavano pure prima di oggi eh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Nella fetta di campo "migliore" ( si fa per dire) per 45 minuti e poco più. L'altra parte era melma e fango, letteralmente impraticabile.
> 
> Comunque come già detto nel post precedente, la qualificazione (anche se di fatto si è persa qui) si è persa nelle partite precedenti.



Si è ripreso da dove si era interrotto ieri sera, poteva essere a favore del Gala come della Juve. Quindi, godo


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Le condizioni erano proibitive anche per il Galatasaray però.



Ma poi da che mondo e mondo, il campo in pessime condizioni SFAVORISCE CHI DEVE VINCERE PER FORZA PERCHE' E' PIU' DIFFICILE CREARE OCCASIONI. Ma vallo a dire ai pluricondannati per doping e illecito sportivo


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Godooooo.
> 
> Io direi meritatissima, Real Madrid a parte con le squadre che hanno preso quest'anno 3-4 vittorie le dovevano fare senza scuse.



Alt, per immeritata intendo dire solo la partita di oggi. Poi è chiaro che se andiamo a guardare il girone sta squadra merita di uscire al 100%.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

La finale è a Torino eh..


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350863 ha scritto:


> le ultime parole famore  Mw colpisce ancora.





Non mi aspettavo sinceramente l'eliminazione della Juve, credevo fosse il suo anno questo.
Godo immensamente soprattutto per Conte.


----------



## Rui Costa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ora è ufficiale che nessuna italiana giocherà gli ottavi. Schifo.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Nella fetta di campo "migliore" ( si fa per dire) per 45 minuti e poco più. L'altra parte era melma e fango, letteralmente impraticabile.
> 
> Comunque come già detto nel post precedente, la qualificazione (anche se di fatto si è persa qui) si è persa nelle partite precedenti.



Non hai torto a dire che un lato del campo era totalmente impraticabile, ma se non avessimo perso sfido qualunque juventino a dire che avrebbe comunque detto partita falsata.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahahhahahahahhahahahah sto godendo come un PORCIO SCHIFOSO ZOZZO
> viaaaaa vergognosi, in Champions siete 0
> che cacchio ce fanno de 305380 scudetti se poi prendono schiaffi destra e sinistra in Champions




m hai fatto saltare dalla sedia


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sto godendo come un ossesso


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

La scusa della parte di campo penso che neanche Galliani sarebbe riuscito a tirare fuori una simile mostruosità. E parliamo di uno che è gobbo dentro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> m hai fatto saltare dalla sedia



ahahah scusate lo sfogo, ma non me l'aspettavo proprio questa eliminazione


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

GODO!!
la qualificazione l'hanno persa cmq con il copenaghen


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque anche andando avanti saremo comunque usciti subito agli ottavi. Le altre prime dei gironi sono roba come Barça, Bayern, Arsenal, Chelsea ecc.





Paragoni con la Volpe e l'uva fra 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> GODO!!
> la qualificazione l'hanno persa cmq con il copenaghen



Non sono d'accordo, l'hanno persa contro il galacoso al 90 esimo in casa imho, Mancini appena arrivato squadra didastrosa.. il punticino a Copenaghen bene o male ci sta, i danesi sono forti in casa alla fine.. il problema gobbo è che hanno vinto solo UNA partita in casa,troppo poco dai.

Comunque è inutile piangere per sta partita, dovevano chiudere la cosa nelle prime due.. alla lunga paghi.
Hanno EL in casa, possono vincerla e tuttosommato non sarebbe male.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque anche andando avanti saremo comunque usciti subito agli ottavi. Le altre prime dei gironi sono roba come Barça, Bayern, Arsenal, Chelsea ecc.
> 
> Paragoni con la Volpe e l'uva fra 3, 2, 1...



barca mica detto....magari stasera NOI la sorpassiamo


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, l'hanno persa contro il galacoso al 90 esimo in casa imho, Mancini appena arrivato squadra didastrosa.. il punticino a Copenaghen bene o male ci sta, i danesi sono forti in casa alla fine.. il problema gobbo è che hanno vinto solo UNA partita in casa,troppo poco dai.
> 
> Comunque è inutile piangere per sta partita, dovevano chiudere la cosa nelle prime due.. alla lunga paghi.
> Hanno EL in casa, possono vincerla e tuttosommato non sarebbe male.



se noi avessiamo giocato con il copen e nn avessimo vinto e fatto 6 punti tu nn ti saresti incazza.to?? la risposta è SI!
avresti fatto topic su topic contro allegri dai... 
ci sta un tubo ci sta


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque anche andando avanti saremo comunque usciti subito agli ottavi. Le altre prime dei gironi sono roba come Barça, Bayern, Arsenal, Chelsea ecc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'obiettivo (minimo) erano comunque gli ottavi poco da dire a riguardo, giusto per una questione di incassi e nulla più.
Tanto le possibilità di andare ulteriormente avanti erano pressochè bassissime..


----------



## Rui Costa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Io direi che c'è poco da godere, dato che l'Italia ci fa una delle più grandi figure di ***** degli ultimi anni. Ci stanno estromettendo definitivamente dal giro che conta e di questo passo l'Italia avrà il valore della Stella Rossa di Belgrado nelle competizioni Europee.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Impossibile attaccare da quella parte del campo.
L'abbiamo presa nel sedere, perugia bis.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Questa Juve era obbiettiva mente da quarti di finale.

È abbastanza divertente ma stasera rischiamo di essere l'unica squadra italiana agli ottavi


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Impossibile attaccare da quella parte del campo.
> L'abbiamo presa nel sedere, perugia bis.



sei fuori, sei fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori nanananananananana ahahahhaahaha


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sembra che questa juve fatica a vincere senza aiutini


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Dicembre 2013)

poverini..li hanno veramente maltrattati..gli hanno dato anche la parte di campo peggiore..ehm 

il campo era piu' rovinato in mezzo e non dai lati o sulle aree.

la verita' e' che non hanno fatto nulla per vincere questa partita, tanto bastava il pari...ehm

povero conte AGGHIACCIATOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io preferei un successo in Europa League allo scudetto. Qualcuno dirà che è una coppetta, ma io francamente non sono d'accordo. E' pur sempre un trofeo europeo (che alla Juventus manca da troppo tempo) e ti da la possibilità di giocarti la Supercoppa. In più la finale è in casa nostra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

La juve non deve piangere per questa partita ma un singolo pareggio in piu e sarebbe passata lei .. 

chi è causa del suo mal..


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Io direi che c'è poco da godere, dato che l'Italia ci fa una delle più grandi figure di ***** degli ultimi anni. Ci stanno estromettendo definitivamente dal giro che conta e di questo passo l'Italia avrà il valore della Stella Rossa di Belgrado nelle competizioni Europee.



Finchè in Italia ci si inventa scuse ridicole per non spendere cifre alte questi saranno i risultati.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Io direi che c'è poco da godere, dato che l'Italia ci fa una delle più grandi figure di ***** degli ultimi anni. Ci stanno estromettendo definitivamente dal giro che conta e di questo passo l'Italia avrà il valore della Stella Rossa di Belgrado nelle competizioni Europee.



Questo è verissimo, ma il calcio italiano ci mette molto del suo.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che questa juve fatica a vincere senza aiutini


non è questione di aiuti ma di storia.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io preferei un successo in Europa League allo scudetto. Qualcuno dirà che è una coppetta, ma io francamente non sono d'accordo. E' pur sempre un trofeo europeo (che alla Juventus manca da troppo tempo) e ti da la possibilità di giocarti la Supercoppa. In più la finale è in casa nostra.


ma il campionato l avete gia vinto dai su!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io preferei un successo in Europa League allo scudetto. Qualcuno dirà che è una coppetta, ma io francamente non sono d'accordo. E' pur sempre un trofeo europeo (che alla Juventus manca da troppo tempo) e ti da la possibilità di giocarti la Supercoppa. In più la finale è in casa nostra.



sei il mio idolo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se noi avessiamo giocato con il copen e nn avessimo vinto e fatto 6 punti tu nn ti saresti incazza.to?? la risposta è SI!
> avresti fatto topic su topic contro allegri dai...
> ci sta un tubo ci sta



No, non mi sarei...perchè dall'inizio che dico che il Copenaghen in casa è forte. Punto.
Secondo. Io ti ho quotato perchè ero d'accordo sul fatto che comunque, si sono giocati la qualificazione all'inizio, e questa partita in fondo non dovrebbe rammaricare. Volevo iniziare una discussione seria, ma tu ovviamente cerchi le provocazioni.

Altre provocazioni e ti fai una vacanza di ban. 
Saluti e buon MilanWorld


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo (minimo) erano comunque gli ottavi poco da dire a riguardo, giusto per una questione di incassi e nulla più.
> Tanto le possibilità di andare ulteriormente avanti erano pressochè bassissime..



nn credo bassissime...la juve cmq è forte dai...


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il campionato l avete gia vinto dai su!!



Se noi decidiamo di puntare sull'EL la Roma ha ottime possibilità di strapparcelo.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No, non mi sarei...perchè dall'inizio che dico che il Copenaghen in casa è forte. Punto.
> Secondo. Io ti ho quotato perchè ero d'accordo sul fatto che comunque, si sono giocati la qualificazione all'inizio, e questa partita in fondo non dovrebbe rammaricare. Volevo iniziare una discussione seria, ma tu ovviamente cerchi le provocazioni.
> 
> Altre provocazioni e ti fai una vacanza di ban.
> Saluti e buon MilanWorld



provocazione di che ?? se non sono d'accordo è provocazione??
vorrà dire che non leggerò nenache i tuoi mess tanto poi non posso rispondere...
buona giornata


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non è questione di aiuti ma di storia.



Sicuro, se la juve aveva 10 CL in più quel tiro di Sneijder andava alto e passavano.

L'europa league non è una coppetta ma quando sarete fuori pure da li la considererete tale


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se noi decidiamo di puntare sull'EL la Roma ha ottime possibilità di strapparcelo.



più che altro il giocare al giovedì potrebbe dare rogne..


----------



## Brain84 (11 Dicembre 2013)

La Champions non è il campionato. Evidentemente alla Juve manca ancora la mentalità europea. Le partite bisogna vincerle tutte per trionfare in Europa, non sperare all'ultimo..se non hai la mentalità giusta sei fuori.


----------



## Rui Costa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque al di là di tutto al Juve ha buonissime probabilità di vincerla l'Europa League. Già l'anno scorso fu l'unica in grado di reggere il Bayern senza finire come un colabrodo, tecnicamente è la migliore della competizione secondaria. Non oso immaginare la rabbia di Conte al momento. E' probabile si farà di tutto per vincerla e lo spero per loro.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là di tutto al Juve ha buonissime probabilità di vincerla l'Europa League. Già l'anno scorso fu l'unica in grado di reggere il Bayern senza finire come un colabrodo, tecnicamente è la migliore della competizione secondaria. Non oso immaginare la rabbia di Conte al momento. E' probabile si farà di tutto per vincerla e lo spero per loro.



credo che anche il napoli potrebbe arrivare in fondo... volendo anche noi se volassimo fuori


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn credo bassissime...la juve cmq è forte dai...



Con una difesa buona, un centrocampo ottimo, un attacco decente forse, ma quando giochi con il 3-5-2 e con gli pseudo esterni che abbiamo è difficile andare avanti, specialmente a questi livelli..

Diciamo che siamo una bella macchina ma ci manca una ruota.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se noi decidiamo di puntare sull'EL la Roma ha ottime possibilità di strapparcelo.


Conte e' OBBLIGATO a onorare la Coppa ed arrivare in fondo,visto che la finale sara' a Torino


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se noi decidiamo di puntare sull'EL la Roma ha ottime possibilità di strapparcelo.



Sarà interessante vedere come reagirà la squadra a livello mentale. Le batoste temporanee come le sconfitte con Inter e Fiorentina sono diverse da quest'eliminazione che sa tanto di fallimento; perdere 4 a 0 con il Bayern è un conto, faticare nel superare Galatasaray e Copenaghen è un altro.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo in un esterno a gennaio dotato anche solo di un piede per buttarla dentro, chiedo troppo?


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comuqnue facendomi un giro su altri forum della Juventus ho capito due cose:
1. Il perchè nonostante tifi Juventus mi metta a postare su un forum del Milan
2. Finchè avremo questa mentalità, non vinceremo mai nulla in Europa. Ma come si fa a dire cose del tipo "dell'EL non me ne frega niente", "è un'umiliazione" e così via? Ogni competizione europea la si gioca per vincere.


----------



## Rui Costa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Il Napoli è messo male, ragazzi. De Laurentiis ha fatto un gran mercato con passione e spettacolarità, ma ha tralasciato la difesa e speso troppo. Tra un paio d'anni saranno in bancarotta e finiranno peggio di noi, costretti a vendere chiunque per il bilancio e non potranno più spendere. Oltre questo hanno Benitez che, nonostante sia un signor allenatore, è l'antitesi del calcio italiano, esso è la sua kryptonite e non lo fa mai rendere. Ha poca continuità ed il suo gioco non si forma per il meglio qui. Se poi ci aggiungete che in campo i vari Higuain, Behrami, Inler etc sono discontinui, con un Hamsik non al meglio della sua condizione, dubito farà passi in avanti, sia in Europa che in Campionato al momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sono basito, non me lo sarei mai aspettato, giuro. Amici complottisti mi fanno notare che la finale di EL è a Torino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Sicuro, se la juve aveva 10 CL in più quel tiro di Sneijder andava alto e passavano.
> 
> L'europa league non è una coppetta ma quando sarete fuori pure da li la considererete tale



è anche una questione di mentalità, in champions devi giocare in maniera offensiva, la juve quando ha cambiato modulo con la difesa a 4 stava andando meglio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Dicembre 2013)

Delegato Uefa persona perbene


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un esterno a gennaio dotato anche solo di un piede per buttarla dentro, chiedo troppo?



Concordo.
Ma sembra che Marmotta abbia idee diverse dalle nostre.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Ma sembra che Marmotta abbia idee diverse dalle nostre.
> 
> 
> ...



sarebbe gia un buon punto di partenza, vi consentirebbe di variare il vostro gioco, andate troppo per via centrali ultimamente per privilegiare soprattutto tevez e llorente, uno che vi allarga le difese avversarie sarebbe utilissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comuqnue facendomi un giro su altri forum della Juventus ho capito due cose:
> 1. Il perchè nonostante tifi Juventus mi metta a postare su un forum del Milan
> 2. Finchè avremo questa mentalità, non vinceremo mai nulla in Europa. Ma come si fa a dire cose del tipo "dell'EL non me ne frega niente", "è un'umiliazione" e così via? Ogni competizione europea la si gioca per vincere.



Guarda ho visto tutte le partite della Rube... a parte oggi, non avete mai MAI giocato male.. contro il Real poi nelle due partite avete stra-giocato bene.. il problema è il solito... bastava vincere una partita in più in casa, bastava battere il Copenaghen alla prima... le prime due partite su 6 punti avete fatto 2...midispiace ma alla lunga paghi.

Avete EL ora e la finale in casa. E' obbiligo giocare per vincere, per salvare una stagione deludente. Alla fine potete giocare la supercoppa europea, sono trofei in più che si aggiungono.

Rimane il fatto che essere usciti è praticamente un fallimento, nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una cosa del genere non dopo la passata stagione.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Con una difesa buona, un centrocampo ottimo, un attacco decente forse, ma quando giochi con il 3-5-2 e con gli pseudo esterni che abbiamo è difficile andare avanti, specialmente a questi livelli..
> 
> Diciamo che siamo una bella macchina ma ci manca una ruota.



ovvio che se torni a monaco nn giochi con il 352 ... credo che avreste dovuto almeno arrivare agli ottavi con vista superiore... al contrario se noi passimo stasera con l ajax o per **** arriviamo primi se no a febbraio facciamo le valige...


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarebbe gia un buon punto di partenza, vi consentirebbe di variare il vostro gioco, andate troppo per via centrali ultimamente per privilegiare soprattutto tevez e llorente, uno che vi allarga le difese avversarie sarebbe utilissimo



Si, ma non una pippazza come Biabiany 
Che vai pure a strapagare...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si, ma non una pippazza come Biabiany
> Che vai pure a strapagare...



su questo sono d'accordo, per me non è da big ma un esterno di quel tipo vi serve come il pane, anche pepe se ci fosse farebbe la sua bella figura


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Sicuro, se la juve aveva 10 CL in più quel tiro di Sneijder andava alto e passavano.
> 
> L'europa league non è una coppetta ma quando sarete fuori pure da li la considererete tale


ma il milan non ha piu la dimensione di grande squadra e noi milanisti ne siamo consapevoli.
il milan sta diventando come una lazio/roma/fiorentina qualsiasi...squadrette mediocri.
Diventiamo mediocri con una storia gloriosa alle spalle...l unica lieve soddisfazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho visto il postpartita.. Conte ha pianto?

Occhio che gli si possono ghiacciare le lacrime.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Delegato Uefa persona perbene


direi che ha molto influito la decisione di Platini che premeva per portare comunque a termine la partita


----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2013)

Certo che Tevez in Europa è un fattore, come Ibra più o meno 

Loro erano convinti di aver risolto la questione attaccanti ma alla fine in Europa senza un vero bomber non vai lontano.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordo, per me non è da big ma un esterno di quel tipo vi serve come il pane, anche pepe se ci fosse farebbe la sua bella figura



Pepe è "marcio" purtroppo, dubito in un suo recupero ora come ora..

Comunque anche Pepe non sarebbe "la soluzione" , servono giocatori funzionali e al contempo di "qualità" in quel reparto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo sinceramente l'eliminazione della Juve, credevo fosse il suo anno questo.
> Godo immensamente soprattutto per Conte.



manco io assolutamente, come ho detto prima per me il campo era piu favorevole alla juve che al galatasaray (era omlto probabile lo 0-0),che fosse il loro anno no, ne devono fare di strada, anche perchè in europa sono "diversi" non so.


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è anche una questione di mentalità, in champions devi giocare in maniera offensiva, la juve quando ha cambiato modulo con la difesa a 4 stava andando meglio



La CL è diversa dal campionato, serve anche un bel pò di fortuna a vincerla perchè si gioca l'eliminazione diretta con squadre dove la differenza di forza e minima, quindi non è detto che la vince la più forte o la più meritevole, mentre nel campionato tante partite difficilmente vince chi non lo merita. Ma il fatto di non riuscire a passare il girone, in particolare questo girone, significa che sei scarso.

Poi Conte che mi gioca le partite con il 5-3-2 dimostra che non crede nemmeno lui alla forza della juventus, quel modulo va bene in solo per la Juve e in Italia dove aspetta l'episodio lecito o illecito che prima o poi lo porta al gol. Oggi l'episodio è stato contro e sei fuori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;350973 ha scritto:


> manco io assolutamente, come ho detto prima per me il campo era piu favorevole alla juve che al galatasaray (era omlto probabile lo 0-0),che fosse il loro anno no, ne devono fare di strada, anche perchè in europa sono "diversi" non so.



il campo azzerava i valori tecnici e quindi metteva du squadre alla pari che invece alla pari non erano, poi però c'è un'altra considerazione da fare un campo ridotto in quel modo penalizza sempre molto di più la squadra che deve fare gioco e cercare di fare il gol qualificazione, mentre difendersi è diciamo più semplici, basta rimanere concentrati e soprattutto non fare mai passaggi corti in zona difensiva


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La CL è diversa dal campionato, serve anche un bel pò di fortuna a vincerla perchè si gioca l'eliminazione diretta con squadre dove la differenza di forza e minima, quindi non è detto che la vince la più forte o la più meritevole, mentre nel campionato tante partite difficilmente vince chi non lo merita. Ma il fatto di non riuscire a passare il girone, in particolare questo girone, significa che sei scarso.
> 
> Poi Conte che mi gioca le partite con il 5-3-2 dimostra che non crede nemmeno lui alla forza della juventus, quel modulo va bene in solo per la Juve e in Italia dove aspetta l'episodio lecito o illecito che prima o poi lo porta al gol. Oggi l'episodio è stato contro e sei fuori.



il punto è questo, conte privilegia la fase difensiva a quella offensiva, questo è ottimo per il campionato italiano, in europa si gioca un calcio diverso, più tecnico e anche più fisico


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

L'anno scorso siamo andati a giocarci la qualificazione nell'ultima giornata contro lo shaktar.
Se il campo fosse stato questo non saremmo passati nemmeno l'anno scorso probabilmente.
E' fin troppo chiaro che abbiamo buttato punti ma seguendo i vostri discorsi allora tanto vale giocare 5 partite e non 6.


Che poi qualcuno mi spiega per quale motivo la metà campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 min e non 15 era così disastrata? L'altra era intatta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io preferei un successo in Europa League allo scudetto. Qualcuno dirà che è una coppetta, ma io francamente non sono d'accordo. E' pur sempre un trofeo europeo (che alla Juventus manca da troppo tempo) e ti da la possibilità di giocarti la Supercoppa. In più la finale è in casa nostra.



Assolutamente d'accordo, la Cl è il top del top per me, ma anche io preferirei vincere l'El che il campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il postpartita.. Conte ha pianto?
> 
> Occhio che gli si possono ghiacciare le lacrime.



neanche io e questo mi dispiace, pagherei per rivedere la faccia di conte


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma ha pianto perchè oggi hanno arrestato Stellini o perchè la juve ha perso


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là di tutto al Juve ha buonissime probabilità di vincerla l'Europa League. Già l'anno scorso fu l'unica in grado di reggere il Bayern senza finire come un colabrodo, tecnicamente è la migliore della competizione secondaria. Non oso immaginare la rabbia di Conte al momento. E' probabile si farà di tutto per vincerla e lo spero per loro.



la possono vincere tranquillamente sono la squadra più forte dell'europa league,poi bisogna vedere cosa succederà stasera nel girone del napoli, se va in El il Napoli per me la possono vincere, se invece in EL ci va o l'arsenal o il Borussia allora sarà corsa a due(juventus e Borussia o Arsenal).


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Quando si dice "questione di mentalità" vuol dire imporsi "dal punto di vista mentale", andare in tutti i campi e cercare di vincere, approcciando sempre la gara in modo positivo. Molti sottovalutano la cosa. Noi purtroppo abbiamo perso questa cosa da tempo, non solo perchè manca qualità ma perchè siamo sprovvisti di giocatori con le balls, che sanno come confrontarsi in una competizione simile. Al contrario la Juve ha qualità ma non ha la mentalità, pochi cavoli, specie poi con quel modulo. Infatti l'unica partita giocata col 4-3-3 è stata la migliore, cioè quella a Madrid. Quando qualcuno posta e dice che sta mentalità non conta a nulla o da poco risalto alla cosa, evidentemente capisce poco di calcio. Inutile farla lunga.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando si dice "questione di mentalità" vuol dire imporsi "dal punto di vista mentale", andare in tutti i campi e cercare di vincere, approcciando sempre la gara in modo positivo. Molti sottovalutano la cosa. Noi purtroppo abbiamo perso questa cosa da tempo, non solo perchè manca qualità ma perchè siamo sprovvisti di giocatori con le balls, che sanno come confrontarsi in una competizione simile. Al contrario la Juve ha qualità ma non ha la mentalità, pochi cavoli, specie poi con quel modulo. Infatti l'unica partita giocata col 4-3-3 è stata la migliore, cioè quella a Madrid. Quando qualcuno posta e dice che sta mentalità non conta a nulla o da poco risalto alla cosa, evidentemente capisce poco di calcio. Inutile farla lunga.



la mentalità non è importante solo nel calcio ma anche nella vita


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il campo azzerava i valori tecnici e quindi metteva du squadre alla pari che invece alla pari non erano, poi però c'è un'altra considerazione da fare un campo ridotto in quel modo penalizza sempre molto di più la squadra che deve fare gioco e cercare di fare il gol qualificazione, mentre difendersi è diciamo più semplici, basta rimanere concentrati e soprattutto non fare mai passaggi corti in zona difensiva


 si sono d'accordo con te, difatti mi sembrava la "classica" sfida da 0-0


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la mentalità non è importante solo nel calcio ma anche nella vita



Ovviamente parlavo di mentalità vincente, di imporsi in certi palcoscenici.


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo quanto ho appreso. Mancini non voleva giocare con quel campo. Lo ha detto anche a fine gara. Ma alla fine si è giocato lo stesso perchè la juve non ha detto niente, quindi voleva giocare, evidentemente pensava di essere favorita su quel campo anche perchè mancavano 66 minuti con i giocatori freschi su quel campo era molto difficile fare un gol.


----------



## Aldo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente parlavo di mentalità vincente, di imporsi in certi palcoscenici.



Tipo il Milan ogni anno in CL?


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Agnelli shock: "partita falsata, è uno schifo"


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tipo il Milan ogni anno in CL?



il milan dall'arrivo di allegri ha perso quel tipo di mentalità, prima magari eravamo una squadra un po squilibrata con tantissimio giocatori di qualità e poca quantità, però come mentalità ervamo una signora squadra, non avevamo paura di giocare sia dentro che fuori, adesso l'esatto contrario


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> vedrai che pareggiano mi gioco la casa.



Dove sono le chiavi?


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tipo il Milan ogni anno in CL?


detto da uno che non vede la champions da anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Agnelli shock: "partita falsata, è uno schifo"


 è tutto un gomblottoooo mi fanno ridere si attaccano a questa partita quando invece dovrebbero fare il mea culpe per le altre partite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dove sono le chiavi?



le ho perse  ero stra stra convinta,sono ancora sotto shock


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tipo il Milan ogni anno in CL?



Il Milan di una volta. Ora facciamo ridere i polli. Giocatori scarsi, peraltro senza balls, nessun leader, forse solo Ricky fa vedere qualcosa del Milan d'un tempo, ma è sempre poca roba. La champions del 2007 è l'emblema. Una squadra oramai logora, con Kakà e forse Pirlo unici al TOP e gli altri oramai in disarmo. In campionato mazzate su mazzate ed uno stentato quarto posto. In Europa invece dominiamo, stravinciamo all'Allianz Arena e facciamo un partitone all'Old Trafford ove la Roma aveva preso una tranvata sesquipedale, perchè aveva approcciato la gara in una maniera orrenda, nonostante fosse fortissima, una delle migliori squadre d'Europa. N'altro esempio è l'inter. Sempre squadroni ma escluso il periodo di Mou, uno che volente o nolente sta sempre lì, ha fatto sempre pena. La Juve invece con Lippi ha avuto una grande dimensione europea, solo che è stata sempre sfigata, anche se una champions l'ha portata a casa. Quello si.


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Hammer (11 Dicembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Agnelli shock: "partita falsata, è uno schifo"



Perdente nato


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

aldo ha scritto:


> secondo quanto ho appreso. Mancini non voleva giocare con quel campo. Lo ha detto anche a fine gara. Ma alla fine si è giocato lo stesso perchè la juve non ha detto niente, quindi voleva giocare, evidentemente pensava di essere favorita su quel campo anche perchè mancavano 66 minuti con i giocatori freschi su quel campo era molto difficile fare un gol.



oh amen.


----------



## Marilson (11 Dicembre 2013)

che gioia oggi, veramente una grande gioia


----------



## runner (11 Dicembre 2013)

che goduta così finalmente un po' si sgonfieranno quei palloni gonfiati dei giuventini

poi con lo scudo alla Roma la goduta sarebbe totale!!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto per il ranking UEFA va anche meglio. I gobbi raggiungeranno tranquillamente le semfinali di EL.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> che gioia oggi, veramente una grande gioia



Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.

Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> che goduta così finalmente un po' si sgonfieranno quei palloni gonfiati dei giuventini
> 
> poi con lo scudo alla Roma la goduta sarebbe totale!!



io spero nel contraccolpo pisicologico che potrebbero avere, fino a questo momento gli era sembra andato tutto bene nella gestione conte, non hanno mai nemmeno sfiorato un fallimento cosi


----------



## Sesfips (11 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Io direi che c'è poco da godere, dato che l'Italia ci fa una delle più grandi figure di ***** degli ultimi anni. Ci stanno estromettendo definitivamente dal giro che conta e di questo passo l'Italia avrà il valore della Stella Rossa di Belgrado nelle competizioni Europee.



Io sinceramente godo (e non poco ), però anche tu hai ragione.
Calcisticamente (ma non solo, purtroppo) sto paese rischia definitivamente di contare meno di zero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è la vittoria della Roma.
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..



intanto sei fuori dal calcio che conte, ops volevo dire che conta, fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori, vattene a casaaaaaa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io preferei un successo in Europa League allo scudetto. Qualcuno dirà che è una coppetta, ma io francamente non sono d'accordo. E' pur sempre un trofeo europeo (che alla Juventus manca da troppo tempo) e ti da la possibilità di giocarti la Supercoppa. In più la finale è in casa nostra.



ma che è...è importante per Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio, inter non per Milan e Juve


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..


Il calcio è anche questo 

Nei momenti in cui la tua squadra fa pena non ti resta che sperare nelle disavventure delle rivali, è una cosa che hanno fatto tutti, non fate i santarellini perché tutti quanti hanno gufato nella vita almeno una volta.


----------



## Marilson (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..



sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, speriamo di raggiungere tutti gli obiettivi stagionali


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..




Vorresti raccontarmi che il 25 Maggio 2005 non hai goduto nemmeno un pochettino ? dai, sii sincero


----------



## folletto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Agnelli shock: "partita falsata, è uno schifo"


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto sei fuori dal calcio che conte, ops volevo dire che conta, fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori, vattene a casaaaaaa



Beh...siamo fuori non meritando di essere fuori. E comunque..almeno ci siamo arrivati. Molte squadre l'anno prossimo la vedranno con il binocolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..



vuoi la Champions? Se vuoi te ne diamo una noi tranquillo ne abbiamo 7
avete perso un occasione d'oro salami, a giugno andrà via Conte, Pirlo e Buffon non saranno gli stessi, e salutate uno tra Vidal e Pogba


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vorresti raccontarmi che il 25 Maggio 2005 non hai goduto nemmeno un pochettino ? dai, sii sincero


Avranno goduto tutti i non milanisti, chi dice il contrario è in malafede.


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2013)

Grandee Carlitooosss


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Grandee Carlitooosss



veramente strepitosi i suoi ultimi 4 anni in champions, grande campione


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma seriamente, ma perchè Tevez non riesce a buttarla dentro in Europa sono 2-3 anni che non segna in europa boh


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..


Prima o poi la juve venderà qualche pezzo da 90 e li saranno c..zzi anche in italia.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Gombloddoooooooooo, partita chiaramente falsata perchè la neve cadeva solo nella metà campo della Giuve, invece il Galacoso ha ottenuto grandi vantaggi perchè la neve, chiaramente casalinga, non impediva la corsa dei turchi, inoltre in occasione del gol un perfido fiocco di neve ha ottenebrato la vista di Buffon, non consentendogli di parare


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gombloddoooooooooo, partita chiaramente falsata perchè la neve cadeva solo nella metà campo della Giuve, invece il Galacoso ha ottenuto grandi vantaggi perchè la neve, chiaramente casalinga, non impediva la corsa dei turchi, inoltre in occasione del gol un perfido fiocco di neve ha ottenebrato la vista di Buffon, non consentendogli di parare



Ironia spicciola, la metà campo dove la juve doveva attaccare per 45 minuti era impraticabile. Tant'è che non siamo proprio riusciti a fare gioco.
La parte dove attaccava il galatasaray era tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Boh secondo me una eliminazione meritatissima.

La Juve ha vinto una sola partita in un girone con 2 squadre vergognose, e per di più la partita vinta è state quella in casa col Copenhagen 3-1 con 2 rigori a favore.
Anche il Galatasaray fa pena, ma con 6-7 punti nessuna squadra merita di passare un girone.

La Juve sta pagando il fondoschiena dell'annata 2011-2012 in cui girava tutto bene a loro e tutto storto agli altri.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ironia spicciola, la metà campo dove la juve doveva attaccare per 45 minuti era impraticabile. Tant'è che non siamo proprio riusciti a fare gioco.
> *La parte dove attaccava il galatasaray era tutt'altra cosa.*



Eccolo!!!   

Dai su il campo sfavoriva nettamente il Galacoso, per cortesia.... a voi bastava pure un pari, i turchi dovevano fare la partita e si sa che in queste condizioni chi deve attaccare è sfavorito se siete usciti la colpa è solo vostra, così come se stasera il Milan perde (toccatina...) sarà colpa nostra...


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eccolo!!!
> 
> Dai su il campo sfavoriva nettamente il Galacoso, per cortesia.... a voi bastava pure un pari, i turchi dovevano fare la partita e si sa che in queste condizioni chi deve attaccare è sfavorito se siete usciti la colpa è solo vostra, così come se stasera il Milan perde (toccatina...) sarà colpa nostra...



O_O Ma l'hai visto il secondo tempo o ti sei fiondato qui a scrivere tanto per prendere per il ****?


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Godo a vederli rosicare.

Poco male, faranno il triplete con l'Europa League


----------



## prebozzio (11 Dicembre 2013)

Mi dispiace per la Juve, ma la qualificazione l'hanno compromessa nelle prime due partite. Spero onorino l'Europa League, tanto il campionato non è granché in discussione (e non è una gufata, pura realtà)


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O_O Ma l'hai visto il secondo tempo o ti sei fiondato qui a scrivere tanto per prendere per il ****?




Non sto prendendoti in giro, però se permetti godo, lo so oramai siamo ridotti a questo ma tant'è...

Resto della mia opinione: il campo vi favoriva, poi oh se Sneijder per un attimo si è ricordato di essere un giocatore è colpa vostra, il campo c'entra poco...inoltre in tutto il girone avete vinto una partita soltanto...ergo...


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma non potete dare la colpa solo al campo, cioè anche ieri quando il campo era praticabile , il Galatasaray stava messo in campo decisamente meglio di voi, la verità è che avete buttato tutto nel cesso in Danimarca e a Torino proprio contro i turchi.
Attaccarsi al campo innevato non dico che è ridicolo ma poco ci manca, quel girone, la Juventus avrebbe dovuto passarlo ad occhi chiusi. 
Senza contare poi che sul gol di Sneijder c'è stato un errore difensivo, erano in 3 e non sono andati ad aggredire Drogba che poi ha servito di testa Sneijder, a mio avviso avete poco da recriminare anche perché fosse finita in altro modo, dubito che vi sareste lamentati.


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma non potete dare la colpa solo al campo, cioè anche ieri quando il campo era praticabile , il Galatasaray stava messo in campo decisamente meglio di voi, la verità è che avete buttato tutto nel cesso in Danimarca e a Torino proprio contro i turchi.
Attaccarsi al campo innevato non dico che è ridicolo ma poco ci manca, quel girone, la Juventus avrebbe dovuto passarlo ad occhi chiusi. 
Senza contare poi che sul gol di Sneijder c'è stato un errore difensivo, erano in 3 e non sono andati ad aggredire Drogba che poi ha servito di testa Sneijder, a mio avviso avete poco da recriminare anche perché fosse finita in altro modo, dubito che vi sareste lamentati.


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Avete raggiunto il primo obbiettivo stagionale. Il secondo è la sconfitta della juve in europa league. Il terzo è lo scudetto a Roma o Napoli.
> 
> Certo che se si riuscissero a raggiungere tutti e tre gli obbiettivi sarebbe una grande stagione per il Milan... e per l'Inter...e per il Napoli...e per la Roma...e per il Torino....e per il Bologna....e per il Catania...... ..



Perché non ci parli un po' anche degli obiettivi stagionali della Juventus?


----------



## Butcher (11 Dicembre 2013)

Altissimi livelli di rosicamento, noto.

Comunque, come già avevo scritto in un altro post, spero vincano la EL.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Un campo del genere sfavorisce chi deve segnare. Non credo neanche ci sia da discutere,se la si pensa diversamente cambiate sport.


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Perché non ci parli un po' anche degli obiettivi stagionali della Juventus?


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Perché non ci parli un po' anche degli obiettivi stagionali della Juventus?



Certo. Prima però cortesemente mi trovi dove Conte abbia detto di credere di vincere la champions oppure di porsela come obbiettivo.


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un campo del genere sfavorisce chi deve segnare. Non credo neanche ci sia da discutere,se la si pensa diversamente cambiate sport.



.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un campo del genere sfavorisce chi deve segnare. Non credo neanche ci sia da discutere,se la si pensa diversamente cambiate sport.



Guarda che nessuno si lamenta della NEVE, ma del campo che era un acquitrino.... stranamente principalmente nella metà campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti, mentre dove abbiamo preso gol la palla scorreva che era una bellezza, tant'è che lo potete vedere benissimo dal replay del gol, che sarebbe stato impossibile dall'altro lato del campo.
Questo ci ha praticamente impedito di fare gioco nella metà campo facendoci schiacciare oltremodo.

Io non so perché vi gettante in certi post.. come se di fronte aveste delle capre ritardate. 
La neve penalizza CHI GIOCA, non chi attacca. Perché a buttare la palla avanti cercando la mischia sono tutti bravi. Quasi sempre chi "gioca".. "attacca" per questo si dice così, ma questo non è il caso.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno si lamenta della NEVE, ma del campo che era un acquitrino.... stranamente principalmente nella metà campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti, mentre dove abbiamo preso gol la palla scorreva che era una bellezza, tant'è che lo potete vedere benissimo dal replay del gol, che sarebbe stato impossibile dall'altro lato del campo.
> Questo ci ha praticamente impedito di fare gioco nella metà campo facendoci schiacciare oltremodo.


Dove ho scritto neve? Mi riferisco anche io al campo in condizioni pietose. E ricordo più di una partita finita 0 a 0 in circostanze simili,perchè giocare per segnare è complicato. Non prender gol è molto più semplice che segnare in questi casi,ha sbagliato la Juve a non far catenaccio. Merito anche del gigante Chiellini che per un'ora intera è stato sovrastato dalla capoccia di Drogba 40enne.


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Certo. Prima però cortesemente mi trovi dove Conte abbia detto di credere di vincere la champions oppure di porsela come obbiettivo.



Torino, 7 agosto 2012 – “Mi hanno fatto arrabbiare di brutto, mi sento un toro infuriato e adesso sono cavoli loro nel senso che quest’anno la Juve farà nuovi miracoli e vincerà più della scorsa stagione!”.

Sto ancora aspettando i miracoli e le vittorie in più rispetto alla stagione 2011/2012...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Dicembre 2013)

6 punti in 6 partite
una vittoria, tre pareggi e due sconfitte
eliminazione meritatissima


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto neve? Mi riferisco anche io al campo in condizioni pietose. E ricordo più di una partita finita 0 a 0 in circostanze simili,perchè giocare per segnare è complicato. Non prender gol è molto più semplice che segnare in questi casi,ha sbagliato la Juve a non far catenaccio. Merito anche del gigante Chiellini che per un'ora intera è stato sovrastato dalla capoccia di Drogba 40enne.



O mio dio. Lo capisci che metà campo era quasi praticabile e l'altra totalmente impraticabile? Questo è il punto.
Dove dovevamo giocare? Non potevamo nemmeno passarcela a metà campo! Dovevamo stare sempre dietro il centro...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Torino, 7 agosto 2012 – “Mi hanno fatto arrabbiare di brutto, mi sento un toro infuriato e adesso sono cavoli loro nel senso che quest’anno la Juve farà nuovi miracoli e vincerà più della scorsa stagione!”.
> 
> Sto ancora aspettando i miracoli e le vittorie in più rispetto alla stagione 2011/2012...



Non pensavo che Gonde fosse diventato così...vabbè i trapianti ma qui si esagera 

Per le dichiarazioni non so....qualcuno parlò di una volpe, di un'uva....nooo loro non ci credevano nella Champions


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno si lamenta della NEVE, ma del campo che era un acquitrino.... stranamente principalmente nella metà campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti, mentre dove abbiamo preso gol la palla scorreva che era una bellezza, tant'è che lo potete vedere benissimo dal replay del gol, che sarebbe stato impossibile dall'altro lato del campo.
> Questo ci ha praticamente impedito di fare gioco nella metà campo facendoci schiacciare oltremodo.
> 
> Io non so perché vi gettante in certi post.. come se di fronte aveste delle capre ritardate.
> La neve penalizza CHI GIOCA, non chi attacca. Perché a buttare la palla avanti cercando la mischia sono tutti bravi. Quasi sempre chi "gioca".. "attacca" per questo si dice così, ma questo non è il caso.



Ah quindi è un complotto che ha previsto il deterioramento del campo mirato a sfavorire la Corazzata Bianconera dell'Onesto e Leale Antonio Conte da Bari contro la Straripante Tecnica Fisicità e Mentalità ovvero Qualità Tradizionali delle Squadre Turche notoriamente Piene di Campioni e Di Grande Tradizione Calcistica.

No che avete pareggiato a Copenaghen o in casa con 'sti scarpari


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Torino, 7 agosto 2012 – “Mi hanno fatto arrabbiare di brutto, mi sento un toro infuriato e adesso sono cavoli loro nel senso che quest’anno la Juve farà nuovi miracoli e vincerà più della scorsa stagione!”.
> 
> Sto ancora aspettando i miracoli e le vittorie in più rispetto alla stagione 2011/2012...




Hai preso una frase (inventata, non dirmi che secondo te Conte avrebbe detto ad un giornalista: "Mi hanno fatto arrabbiare di brutto, mi sento un toro infuriato.." ) dell'agosto della stagione scorsa. Stagione dove POI la juve ha vinto di nuovo scudetto e supercoppa arrivando ai quarti. Non vedo cosa c'entra con la vittoria della champions, o con quest'anno.
Boh.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 6 punti in 6 partite
> una vittoria, tre pareggi e due sconfitte
> eliminazione meritatissima



Sì ma anche a Madrid e Copenaghen la neve era solo sulla metà campo dove attaccava la Juve (a tempi alterni). Anche te, dai


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O mio dio. Lo capisci che metà campo era quasi praticabile e l'altra totalmente impraticabile? Questo è il punto.
> Dove dovevamo giocare? Non potevamo nemmeno passarcela a metà campo! Dovevamo stare sempre dietro il centro...



Metto la mano sul fuoco che se la metà del campo in condizioni "peggiori" fosse stata quella di voi ladri eri qui a dire:

"Eh ma siamo stati penalizzati perchè la NOSTRA parte di campo era messa peggio e non potevamo costruire le azioni"

Questa è una scusa ridicola, o per meglio dire, una classica rosicata in stile juve. Grazie per farmi godere ancor di più


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2013)

il topic piu agghiaggiande del 2013!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Metto la mano sul fuoco che se la metà del campo in condizioni "peggiori" fosse stata quella di voi ladri eri qui a dire:
> 
> "Eh ma siamo stati penalizzati perchè la NOSTRA parte di campo era messa peggio e non potevamo costruire le azioni"
> 
> Questa è una scusa ridicola, o per meglio dire, una classica rosicata in stile juve. Grazie per farmi godere ancor di più



"Eh la palla sul lancio si è fermata ingannando i nostri difensori". Scontato. Complotto


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ah quindi è un complotto che ha previsto il deterioramento del campo mirato a sfavorire la Corazzata Bianconera dell'Onesto e Leale Antonio Conte da Bari contro la Straripante Tecnica Fisicità e Mentalità ovvero Qualità Tradizionali delle Squadre Turche notoriamente Piene di Campioni e Di Grande Tradizione Calcistica.
> 
> No che avete pareggiato a Copenaghen o in casa con 'sti scarpari



Ti sei preso pure il fastidio di mettere le lettere in maiuscolo per confezionare un post così articolato e acuto.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

La Juventus se l'è mangiata in Danimarca questa partita! Il Gala aveva fatto pure il favore di perdere contro quegli scarpari. Per non parlare del regalo ai turchi a Torino!

Se la sono magnata di brutto!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O mio dio. Lo capisci che metà campo era quasi praticabile e l'altra totalmente impraticabile? Questo è il punto.
> Dove dovevamo giocare? Non potevamo nemmeno passarcela a metà campo! Dovevamo stare sempre dietro il centro...



il campo era impraticabile da tutte e 2 le parti soprattutto sulla fascia destra e nel cerchio di centrocampo, le aree di rigore erano pressoché pulite


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Metto la mano sul fuoco che se la metà del campo in condizioni "peggiori" fosse stata quella di voi ladri eri qui a dire:
> 
> *"Eh ma siamo stati penalizzati perchè la NOSTRA parte di campo era messa peggio e non potevamo costruire le azioni"*
> 
> Questa è una scusa ridicola, o per meglio dire, una classica rosicata in stile juve. Grazie per farmi godere ancor di più



Per quale motivo dovevamo costruire le azioni nella nostra metà campo? Ovvio che ci sarebbe andato fin troppo bene, il galatasaray non avrebbe potuto né fare contropiedi (siamo stati purgati così) né costruire azioni.
Oh, e per fortuna che pure a sky hanno detto la stessa cosa.
Ogni tanto argomentare e parlare pacatamente senza provocazioni inutili sarebbe bello, non vi preoccupate che la qualificazioni non ce la ridanno eh.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il campo era impraticabile da tutte e 2 le parti soprattutto sulla fascia destra e nel cerchio di centrocampo, le aree di rigore erano pressoché pulite









Per quale motivo arrivate a sostenere cose così lontane dalla realtà? Giusto perché vi sta sui maroni la juve?
Cioè spiegatemi quei solchi come si sono formati e come mai non ci sono sulla destra.


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ho appena rivisto l'azione completa, tutto parte da un passaggio sbagliato di Pogba che completamente libero passa la palla a un giocatore del Galata che fa ripartire l'azione praticamente DALLA DIFESA nella propria metà campo.

Quindi ditemi voi dov'è il campo "impraticabile".

E se vogliamo dirla tutta poi la parte fondamentale dell'azione che porta al gol avviene con palla in aria (assist di testa di Drogba)


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ho appena rivisto l'azione completa, tutto parte da un passaggio sbagliato di Pogba che completamente libero passa la palla a un giocatore del Galata che fa ripartire l'azione praticamente DALLA DIFESA nella propria metà campo.
> 
> Quindi ditemi voi dov'è il campo "impraticabile".
> 
> E se vogliamo dirla tutta poi la parte fondamentale dell'azione che porta al gol avviene con palla in aria (assist di testa di Drogba)



Mi dici sneijder come l'avrebbe fatto quel controllo nel fango?


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai preso una frase (inventata, non dirmi che secondo te Conte avrebbe detto ad un giornalista: "Mi hanno fatto arrabbiare di brutto, mi sento un toro infuriato.." ) dell'agosto della stagione scorsa. Stagione dove POI la juve ha vinto di nuovo scudetto e supercoppa arrivando ai quarti. Non vedo cosa c'entra con la vittoria della champions, o con quest'anno.
> Boh.



Tom rileggi quello che avevo scritto...soprattutto la parte "in più rispetto alla stagione 2011/2012".

Cosa ha vinto o potrà vincere questa stagione *in più* della stagione 2011/2012? L'Europa League? Era questo il vostro obiettivo stagionale degli ultimi 2 anni?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ho appena rivisto l'azione completa, tutto parte da un passaggio sbagliato di Pogba che completamente libero passa la palla a un giocatore del Galata che fa ripartire l'azione praticamente DALLA DIFESA nella propria metà campo.
> 
> Quindi ditemi voi dov'è il campo "impraticabile".
> 
> E se vogliamo dirla tutta poi la parte fondamentale dell'azione che porta al gol avviene con palla in aria (assist di testa di Drogba)



Vabbè le immagini dicono il contrario...


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tom rileggi quello che avevo scritto...soprattutto la parte "in più rispetto alla stagione 2011/2012".
> 
> Cosa ha vinto o potrà vincere questa stagione in più della stagione 2011/2012? L'Europa League? Era questo il vostro obiettivo stagionale degli ultimi 2 anni?


 
Guarda che stiamo giocando la stagione 2013/2014..... la 2012/2013 si è già giocata.

Intanto aspetto ancora motivazioni su questa immagine:





Magari se mi spiegate nel secondo tempo dove si doveva piazzare la juve meglio ancora..


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che stiamo giocando la stagione 2013/2014..... la 2012/2013 si è già giocata.



Ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ti sei preso pure il fastidio di mettere le lettere in maiuscolo per confezionare un post così articolato e acuto.



Per Lei questo ed altro Carissimo e Stimatissimo tifoso Bianconero Assolutamente Non Rosicante e Farneticante Silurato dal Cecchino Sniper Wesley da Utrecht


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Magari se mi spiegate nel secondo tempo dove si doveva piazzare la juve meglio ancora..



A novanta gradi


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ci fai o ci sei?



E' colpa mia se sei bravissimo nel comporre supercazzole?


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A novanta gradi



Stile Berlusconi insomma. 

Comunque state sempre a provocare.


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che stiamo giocando la stagione 2013/2014..... la 2012/2013 si è già giocata.
> 
> Intanto aspetto ancora motivazioni su questa immagine:
> 
> ...



Dalla foto si vede chiaramente che oltretutto il campo è in discesa da sinistra verso destra, un ulteriore svantaggio per la Juve.
Peccato che con Copenhagen e Galatasaray all'andata il campo era perfetto ma avete fatto ridere comunque.

Consolati. Siete riusciti ad essere eliminati con 4 rigori a favore. A suo modo anche questa è un'impresa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per Lei questo ed altro Carissimo e Stimatissimo tifoso Bianconero Assolutamente Non Rosicante e Farneticante Silurato dal Cecchino Sniper Wesley da Utrecht


Ahahahaha


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dalla foto si vede chiaramente che oltretutto il campo è in discesa da sinistra verso destra, un ulteriore svantaggio per la Juve.
> Peccato che con Copenhagen e Galatasaray all'andata il campo era perfetto ma avete fatto ridere comunque.
> 
> Consolati. Siete riusciti ad essere eliminati con 4 rigori a favore. A suo modo anche questa è un'impresa.



Al posto di provocare anche tu non sarebbe magari più utile discutere e rispondere da persone civili?
Io all'asilo ero più propenso alla discussione e all'argomentazione. 
Non mi è mai piaciuto sghignazzare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Stile Berlusconi insomma.
> 
> Comunque state sempre a provocare.



ma tu sei fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuor fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Stile Berlusconi insomma.
> 
> Comunque state sempre a provocare.



Infatti. Speriamo anche alla Vecchia Signora debbano asportare la prostata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma tu sei fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuor fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori



di Testa o dagli Ottavi di Finale della Champions League 2013/2014?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> di Testa o dagli Ottavi di Finale della Champions League 2013/2014?



di tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Al posto di provocare anche tu non sarebbe magari più utile discutere e rispondere da persone civili?
> Io all'asilo ero più propenso alla discussione e all'argomentazione.



Ma dai, come fai a discutere seriamente con uno che non ammetterebbe mai gli errori della propria squadra per il semplice motivo che è la squadra per cui tifa?! 
Dai perfavore, puoi continuare a dire quello che vuoi tu ma non pretendere argomentazioni serie, sei il primo a non utilizzarle perché smentiresti pure tua madre pur di non ammettere che la Juve è stata inferiore in qual cosa.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

"_Bulut, la sciabolata verso Drogba, la torre, c'è Sneijder attenzione Sneijder a incrociare!! Rete! Rete!!! Sneijder, e il Galatasaray passa in vantaggio!!!_"


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma tu sei fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuor fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori



Buona fortuna per le grandi figure che farete in champions league... quest'anno.... e soprattutto il prossimo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Stile Berlusconi insomma.
> 
> Comunque state sempre a provocare.



Beh è un Forum milanista eh..eppoi mi sa che un po' te le cerchi, ma giusto un po' eh, siete fuori in un girone francamente molto più semplice del nostro e tu parli del campo anzi di *una metà campo*...suvvia...


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Al posto di provocare anche tu non sarebbe magari più utile discutere e rispondere da persone civili?
> Io all'asilo ero più propenso alla discussione e all'argomentazione.



Cosa vorresti sentirmi dire? Che la Juve meritava di passare il turno? Secondo me ha meritato di essere eliminata, perché ha vinto una sola partita su 6 e ha fatto 6 punti in 6 partite. Se la Juve fosse così grande come i suoi tifosi sostengono, avrebbe vinto tutte e 2 le partite col Copenhagen, almeno una col Galatasaray (quella in casa) e, perché no, magari poteva vincerne anche una col Real. Invece ha vinto una sola partita, in casa coi danesi, per di più con 2 rigori a favore.
Secondo me l'eliminazione è giusta.

Così come se stasera il Milan dovesse perdere, vorrà dire che si sarà meritato l'eliminazione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna per le grandi figure che farete in champions league... quest'anno.... e soprattutto il prossimo.



male che va perderemo allegri che vuoi farci, tu intanto sei passato da favorito alla champions a fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna per le grandi figure che farete in champions league... quest'anno.... e soprattutto il prossimo.



Grazie Amico Zebrato, anche Noi auguriamo a Voi di arrivare Presto a 7 Coppe dei Campioni in Bacheca magari senza Gradinate Sbilenche o Iniezioni Sospette


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma dai, come fai a discutere seriamente con uno che non ammetterebbe mai gli errori della propria squadra per il semplice motivo che è la squadra per cui tifa?!
> Dai perfavore, puoi continuare a dire quello che vuoi tu ma non pretendere argomentazioni serie, sei il primo a non utilizzarle perché smentiresti pure tua madre pur di non ammettere che la Juve è stata inferiore in qual cosa.



Che??
Vabbè io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su questa immagine:






Come mai solo sulla sinistra si sono formate quei fossi? In che zona del campo doveva giocare la juve nel secondo tempo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che??
> Vabbè io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su questa immagine:
> 
> 
> ...



Scie Chimiche?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna per le grandi figure che farete in champions league... quest'anno.... e soprattutto il prossimo.


Ma dai, siete il nulla rispetto al MILAN in Europa, c'è un abisso tra noi. Cioè 7 copponi in bacheca, la champions del 2003 dovrebbero farti tacere per l'eternità. Incominciate a vincere qualcosa anche oltre i confini italici, che avete le ragnetele sulle coppe.


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna per le grandi figure che farete in champions league... quest'anno.... e soprattutto il prossimo.



Ne abbiamo sette, NOI.

Potremmo non partecipare alla Champions per i prossimi 100 anni senza correre il minimo rischio di venire raggiunti da voi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Grazie Amico Zebrato, anche Noi auguriamo a Voi di arrivare Presto a 7 Coppe dei Campioni in Bacheca magari senza Gradinate Sbilenche o Iniezioni Sospette



ma di che stai parlando, il campo era pieno di neve è uno scandalo e se approfondiamo meglio vediamo che quando il galatasaray attaccava improvvisamente questa si toglieva favorendo le loro azioni, quando cercava di farlo la juve folate improvvise impedivano le sofisticate trame di gioco dei bianconeri, le condizione climatiche erano clamorosamente di parte, è uno scandalo


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha





Tom! ha scritto:


> Che??
> Vabbè io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su questa immagine:
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbe io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su due risultati della Juventus:

Copenaghen - Juventus 1-1
Juventus - Galatasaray 2-2

Come mai la Juventus ha perso punti in queste due partite?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

31 pagine di rosicamento


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Avrei voluto godere davanti ad una TV,ma purtroppo la lezione universitaria mi ha costretto ad abbandonarmi alla libidine davanti a diretta.it 




Dexter ha scritto:


> Un campo del genere sfavorisce chi deve segnare. Non credo neanche ci sia da discutere,se la si pensa diversamente cambiate sport.



.



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 6 punti in 6 partite
> una vittoria, tre pareggi e due sconfitte
> eliminazione meritatissima



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbe io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su due risultati della Juventus:
> 
> Copenaghen - Juventus 1-1
> Juventus - Galatasaray 2-2
> ...



lo ha fatto apposta, non le ha vinte appositamente per dimostrare all'ultima giornata che c'era tutto un complotto contro la juve, non aveva senso passare il girone tanto prima o poi il complotto sarebbe arrivato comunque


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma di che stai parlando, il campo era pieno di neve è uno scandalo e se approfondiamo meglio vediamo che quando il galatasaray attaccava improvvisamente questa si toglieva favorendo le loro azioni, quando cercava di farlo la juve folate improvvise impedivano le sofisticate trame di gioco dei bianconeri, le condizione climatiche erano clamorosamente di parte, è uno scandalo



Azz...quindi anche tu, come me, sostieni nel fenomeno del Manto Erboso Mutevole e le Glaciazioni Mirate e Guidate?


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che??
> Vabbè io comunque attendo solo spiegazioni su questa immagine:
> 
> 
> ...



Attaccare sulla fascia sinistra?
Lancio lungo?
Tutti dietro e catenaccio?
Un golletto in fuorigioco?
Il quinto rigore del girone?
Oh ma siamo sicuri che il pallone calciato da Sneijder abbia oltrepassato del tutto la linea di porta? Buffon ha detto che lui non ha visto nulla...


IL METEO NON SI COMPRA.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo sette, NOI.
> 
> Potremmo non partecipare alla Champions per i prossimi 100 anni senza correre il minimo rischio di venire raggiunti da voi.



Nessuno mette in dubbio il numero 7. 
Soprattutto se poi riportarte alla memoria il "numero 7" vi appaga a tal punto da dovervi sorbire Don Matteo in mezzo alla settimana. Insomma siamo tutti contenti.

Intanto il mio post è ancora senza risposta. O meglio c'è tanto sghignazzare ma nessuna argomentazione seria.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Azz...quindi anche tu, come me, sostieni nel fenomeno del Manto Erboso Mutevole e le Glaciazioni Mirate e Guidate?



guidate ad arte tutte contro antonio conte da un certo pippo carobbio


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto ai sorteggi ci sarà un'urna supplementare dove mettere la Giuve, che è impossibile sia uscita con un girone farlocco...

Ci pensa Platini...


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Attaccare sulla fascia sinistra?
> Lancio lungo?
> Tutti dietro e catenaccio?
> Un golletto in fuorigioco?
> ...



-Lanci lunghi ne abbiamo fatti, ma se poi non puoi giocare la palla nemmeno in prossimità dell'aria di rigore è tutto inutile.
-Catenaccio non lo facciamo noi, abbiamo Conte non Allegri in panchina.
-Gol in fuorigioco era difficile farlo perché significava far arrivare un passaggio decente ad un giocatore vicino alla porta. 
-Gli altri rigori c'erano tutti, se ce ne fosse stato un altro meglio, ma abbiamo avuto ben poche occasioni.

L'unica cosa sensata che hai detto è stata "attaccare sulla fascia sinistra". E' quello che abbiamo provato a fare. Giocare SOLO sulla fascia sinistra. Ovviamente non è bastato visto che al centro e sulla destra non potevamo comunque giocare.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Che figata, sembra di essere tornati ai tempi della discussione su: Chiellini Santo o figlio del Diavolo

Mi raccomando continuate


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> -Lanci lunghi ne abbiamo fatti, ma se poi non puoi giocare la palla nemmeno in prossimità dell'aria di rigore è tutto inutile.
> -Catenaccio non lo facciamo noi, abbiamo Conte non Allegri in panchina.
> -Gol in fuorigioco era difficile farlo perché significava far arrivare un passaggio decente ad un giocatore vicino alla porta.
> -Gli altri rigori c'erano tutti, se ce ne fosse stato un altro meglio, ma abbiamo avuto ben poche occasioni.
> ...



Io la butto lì...vincere a Copenaghen?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sul forum ci sono molti juventini e con tutti si discute in modo pacato. L'unico che fracassa i maroni, rosicando come un pischello è LUI. Una roba incredibile. AL posto di dire:" Abbiamo fatto schifo. Una sola partita vinta nel girone è uno scandalo" fa la disamine sulla neve, sul fanga. Ma da che mondo è mondo, un campo in quelle condizione sfavorisce chi deve segnare e voi beccate un gol praticamente con un lancio lungo, a difesa scopertissima, a 5 minuti dalla fine, come dei pollastri vallespluga e ve la pigliate col campo??? Ma come si fa. Da farsi la croce con la mano sinistra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> -Lanci lunghi ne abbiamo fatti, ma se poi non puoi giocare la palla nemmeno in prossimità dell'aria di rigore è tutto inutile.
> -Catenaccio non lo facciamo noi, abbiamo Conte non Allegri in panchina.
> -Gol in fuorigioco era difficile farlo perché significava far arrivare un passaggio decente ad un giocatore vicino alla porta.
> -Gli altri rigori c'erano tutti, se ce ne fosse stato un altro meglio, ma abbiamo avuto ben poche occasioni.
> ...



mi hai convinto, hai ragione, continua a deliziarmi con le tue teorie


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> guidate ad arte tutte contro antonio conte da un certo pippo carobbio


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì...vincere a Copenaghen?



non lasciare umut bulut tutto solo in aria all'ultimo minuto in casa contro il galatasaray?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Intanto ho mandato una mail ad Adam Kadmon e Raz Degan


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì...vincere a Copenaghen?




O magari non farsi pareggiare in casa come idioti dal Galatasaray...


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sul forum ci sono molti juventini e con tutti si discute in modo pacato. L'unico che fracassa i maroni, rosicando come un pischello è LUI. Una roba incredibile. AL posto di dire:" Abbiamo fatto schifo. Una sola partita vinta nel girone è uno scandalo" fa la disamine sulla neve, sul fanga. Ma da che mondo è mondo, un campo in quelle condizione sfavorisce chi deve segnare e voi beccate un gol praticamente con un lancio lungo, a difesa scopertissima, a 5 minuti dalla fine, come dei pollastri vallespluga e ve la pigliate col campo??? Ma come si fa. Da farsi la croce con la mano sinistra.



_

Io arrivo a credere che non sappiate capire post che vadano oltre al titolo di giornale.
Lo so che se si vinceva con il copenaghen avremmo passato il turno, e so che se non prendevamo gol al 90 col galatasaray in casa avremmo passato il turno.
La juve per quanto espresso meritava di passare, siamo stati poco cinici e fortunati.
Una cosa è certa, se pareggiavamo questa partita avremmo meritato di passare...quindi parlo di questa partita.

Tra le due squadra c'è un abisso che è stato colmato dal terreno di gioco qundi sto semplicemente chiedendo per quale motivo quei solchi fossero presanti solo nella metà campo a sinistra._


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> O magari non farsi pareggiare in casa come idioti dal Galatasaray...



Sì ma il gol di Umut Blutut è arrivato grazie ad una pozzanghera di neve.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ah!!! Era un NON CAMPO, voi siete i Campioni sul Campo. Ecco dove stava l'inghippo. Allora devo darti ragione. Il fatto che la Società Juventus FC emetta un comunicato simile aiuta la tua posizione, facendoci ben capire che probabilmente il problema è soprattutto a monte, oltre che a valle


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì ma il gol di Umut Blutut è arrivato grazie ad una pozzanghera di neve.



che tra l'altro le varie tv hanno fatto tutto un fotomontaggio del video in diretta che non se ne è accorto nessuno, i difensori della juve sono rimasti giustamente spaesati ma ormai lo scandalo si stava consumando


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

PS: Tevez in Champions ha fatto gli stessi gol di Matri, giocando di più


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho letto tutte le pagine perchè sono troppe ma se il campo era vergognoso per la Juve lo era anche per il Galatasaray. O forse giocavano in universi paralleli?


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo arrivate a sostenere cose così lontane dalla realtà? Giusto perché vi sta sui maroni la juve?
> Cioè spiegatemi quei solchi come si sono formati e come mai non ci sono sulla destra.



nessuno ha ordinato alla juve di attaccare da quella parte  il campo era sterrato ovunque, in quella zona un po' di più


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Zio Tom, ma davvero secondo te questa Juve con le esibizioni con cui ci ha deliziato in questo girone di Champions, meritava di passare il turno?

Cioè il Galatasaray per darvi una chance è riuscito nell'impresa di perdere col Copenhagen, di prendere 4 gol dal Real in casa in 11 contro 10, e voi, la squadra rivelazione che tutta l'europa teme, non siete riusciti a batterli né in casa né fuori?

Il campo brutto è una delle tante cose da mettere in conto quando si gioca in trasferta. Se siete fuori è solo colpa vostra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] mi stai causando spasmi di godimento.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che tra l'altro le varie tv hanno fatto tutto un fotomontaggio del video in diretta che non se ne è accorto nessuno, i difensori della juve sono rimasti giustamente spaesati ma ormai lo scandalo si stava consumando


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Lo abbiamo detto in tutte le lingue del mondo, tra poco pure in marziano.. No copia ed incolla e no link esterni. Alla prossima ti fai qualche mese di vancanza di BAN


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

aspetta fatemi capire la juve sul campo è agli ottavi o è stata eliminata??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine perchè sono troppe ma se il campo era vergognoso per la Juve lo era anche per il Galatasaray. O forse giocavano in universi paralleli?



Se ti vai a rileggere le pagine precedenti potrai capire perfettamente dove fosse il problema, con zone di campo complottisticamente e miratamente disastrate. Il Galatasaray giocava su Giove in diretta streaming mentre la Juve era in Turchia in un "inferno bianco"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] mi stai causando spasmi di godimento.



A me li causa Jerry Zebralla quindi seratona


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aspetta fatemi capire la juve sul campo è agli ottavi o è stata eliminata??



Ottavi, qualificata come prima. Il Real è stato penalizzato per non aver mai giocato sotto neve o pioggia


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Vai, vai, qua stiamo andando meglio del Topic su Chiellini, 

comunque prendere gol da Bulut la dice lunga sul girone della Giuve, poi chiaramente i dannati tuchi imbroglioni per passare il turno si sono dovuti inventare una mega-nevicata, Gombolddo,

Oltretutto a causa del freddo non ho potuto assistere alla lacrimazione di Sand'Andonio Gonde...mannaggia gli si gelavano le sacre lacrime...


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se ti vai a rileggere le pagine precedenti potrai capire perfettamente dove fosse il problema, con zone di campo complottisticamente e miratamente disastrate. Il Galatasaray giocava su Giove in diretta streaming mentre la Juve era in Turchia in un "inferno bianco"



Genio, mi dici per quale motivo solo una parte del campo era disastrata da solchi...?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Genio, mi dici per quale motivo solo una parte del campo era disastrata da solchi...?



Perché ha nevicato?

Lo spalaneve lo guidava l'assassino di Kennedy tra le altre cose


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Genio, mi dici per quale motivo solo una parte del campo era disastrata da solchi...?



Perché ha nevicato. Se non avesse nevicato il campo sarebbe stato più bello. Evidentemente il cielo vi odia e il dio del calcio ha deciso di farvi pagare qualche arretrato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ottavi, qualificata come prima. Il Real è stato penalizzato per non aver mai giocato sotto neve o pioggia



con due turni di anticipo se non sbaglio??


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto godere davanti ad una TV,ma purtroppo la lezione universitaria mi ha costretto ad abbandonarmi alla libidine davanti a diretta.it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ero anche io all'università, ma io e i miei colleghi siamo riusciti ugualmente ad assistere allo spettacolo nella nostra aula informatica... per vie poco lecite 

Impagabili le espressioni degli amici gobbi al gol dei Turchi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con due turni di anticipo se non sbaglio??



Gli ottavi son pura formalità


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque non mi è ancora stato risposto al quesito riguardante il pareggio in casa danese


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque non mi è ancora stato risposto al quesito riguardante il pareggio in casa danese



Vorrei ricordare che in quella partita c'è stato anche un gol regolare annullato a Matri per fuorigioco inesistente ma nessuno se lo ricorda.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare che in quella partita c'è stato anche un gol regolare annullato a Matri per fuorigioco inesistente ma nessuno se lo ricorda.



Il campo ha inoltre bloccato la fisicità di Chiellini non dimenticarlo!!


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il campo ha inoltre bloccato la fisicità di Chiellini non dimenticarlo!!



Peccato, altrimenti il suo valore su transfermarkt sarebbe sicuramente triplicato


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

sono giunto alla conclusione che questo calcio mi fa schifo, non si può penalizzare cosi pesantemente una squadra di calcio, addirittura c'era la neve in campo, la NEVE, scandaloso


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il campo ha inoltre bloccato la fisicità di Chiellini non dimenticarlo!!



Per on parlare poi del fatto che il gol del Copenhagen era irregolare perché al momento della battuta del calcio d'angolo c'era Emanuelson che aveva un alluce fuori dal terreno di gioco.


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Peccato, altrimenti il suo valore su transfermarkt sarebbe sicuramente triplicato



Non prendete in giro il difensore più forte d'europa, anche lui ha dato il suo contributo in questo girone.
Rigore su S.Ramos e espulsione nella stessa partita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non prendete in giro il difensore più forte d'europa, anche lui ha dato il suo contributo in questo girone.
> Rigore su S.Ramos e espulsione nella stessa partita.



il più forte soddo tuddi i pundi di visda


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non prendete in giro il difensore più forte d'europa, anche lui ha dato il suo contributo in questo girone.
> Rigore su S.Ramos e espulsione nella stessa partita.



L'avrà fatto apposta dai, ha troppa considerazione a livello europeo e voleva dar visibilità anche ad altri difensori. Che gran ragazzo che è il Giorgione


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Peccato, altrimenti il suo valore su transfermarkt sarebbe sicuramente triplicato



Eh purtroppo il rigore a Madrid l'ha penalizzato altrimenti superava i 100 mln



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono giunto alla conclusione che questo calcio mi fa schifo, non si può penalizzare cosi pesantemente una squadra di calcio, addirittura c'era la neve in campo, la NEVE, scandaloso



Verissimo: bisogna fare qualcosa, questi sono i veri scandali del calcio altro che calciopoli, ma dimmi tu far nevicare a dicembre!



Liuk ha scritto:


> Non prendete in giro il difensore più forte d'europa, anche lui ha dato il suo contributo in questo girone.
> Rigore su S.Ramos e espulsione nella stessa partita.



Beh in quella partita fu penalizzato dall'arbitro, infatti la giacchetta nera non si era informato su Giorgio, altrimenti il rigore non lo dava, comunque Chiellini è sempre il migliore non scordatevelo mai!


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Perché ha nevicato. Se non avesse nevicato il campo sarebbe stato più bello. Evidentemente il cielo vi odia e il dio del calcio ha deciso di farvi pagare qualche arretrato.



Insomma...ha nevicato di più in una metà campo. Grazie.
E pensare che ero convinto che fossero solchi. 
E' la prima volta che vedo neve lasciare certe fosse nel campo! 
Ancora più particolare il fatto che le abbia lasciate solo in una metà campo. 
Sarà una caratteristica turca! Grazie. 








Cosa non si arriva a dire per il tifo... 
I solchi della neve 

Io rido di gusto però sia chiaro: la juve doveva vincere a copenaghen e in casa contro il galatasary...d'altronde meritava quei risultati. Per il gioco espresso doveva passare ma quando arrivi all'ultima giornata tutto può succedere, soprattutto se giochi in un campo del genere.
In champions league dove ti stai giocando milioni su milioni è inaccettabile usare un campo del genere. Ovvio che il cammino della juve doveva essere diverso, però ci sono 6 giornate per un motivo.


----------



## Liuk (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Insomma...ha nevicato di più in una metà campo. Grazie.
> E pensare che ero convinto che fossero solchi.
> E' la prima volta che vedo neve lasciare certe fosse nel campo!
> Ancora più particolare il fatto che le abbia lasciate sono in una metà campo. Grazie.
> ...



Che ci vuoi fare, a tutti è capitato di vedere cose che si credevano impossibili e al limite dei confini della realtà.
Ad esempio gol non convalidati con la palla entrata di un metro e dirigenti di una squadra che fanno il calciomercato regalando schede agli arbitri.
Ma che ci vuoi fare è l'Italia di Berlusconi......

Comunque vorrei chiarire che per me i solchi di Istambul rimarranno sempre uno sfottò e nulla più. Un episodio sicuramente ininfluente e per nulla clamoroso. (cit.)


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Che ci vuoi fare, a tutti è capitato di vedere cose che si credevano impossibili e al limite dei confini della realtà.
> Ad esempio gol non convalidati con la palla entrata di un metro e dirigenti di una squadra che fanno il calciomercato regalando schede agli arbitri.
> Ma che ci vuoi fare è l'Italia di Berlusconi......
> 
> Comunque vorrei chiarire che per me i solchi di Istambul rimarranno sempre uno sfottò e nulla più. Un episodio sicuramente ininfluente e per nulla clamoroso. (cit.)



Ma tu il gol di muntari ce l'hai nel portafoglio o sul comodino affianco al letto?


Comunque non importa, avevo bisogno di una risposta! Me l'hai data, grazie!
I solchi della neve che è caduta su una sola metà campo. 

Ora potete tranquillamente tornare a "discutere".


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2013)

Nel frattempo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/juve-sassuolo-15-dicembre-ore-18-30-a-vt13232.html


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma tu il gol di muntari ce l'hai nel portafoglio o sul comodino affianco al letto?
> Hai la sindrome di allegri! http://wiggum.andromedafree.it/Allegri_gol_di_muntari.jpg
> 
> Comunque non importa, avevo bisogno di una risposta! Me l'hai data, grazie!
> ...



Tu non hai risposto alle nostre di domande però.


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tu non hai risposto alle nostre di domande però.



Se mi sono perso qualche domanda reale in mezzo allo sghignazzare e alle provocazioni non è colpa mia.


----------



## Juventino30 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Se Sparta piange, Atene ha di che ridere?


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Insomma...ha nevicato di più in una metà campo. Grazie.
> E pensare che ero convinto che fossero solchi.
> E' la prima volta che vedo neve lasciare certe fosse nel campo!
> Ancora più particolare il fatto che le abbia lasciate solo in una metà campo.
> ...


Ok, fatto sta che il Galatasaray non lo siete riusciti a battere nemmeno in casa. Poche scusanti, anzi ora che giocherete l'europa league potete anche rischiare di vincerla e dopo che l'avete vinta mi dovrò fare due belle risate leggendo sti post con voi juventini che ringrazierete Sneijder e gli arbitri che hanno deciso di far giocare.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O mio dio. Lo capisci che metà campo era quasi praticabile e l'altra totalmente impraticabile? Questo è il punto.
> Dove dovevamo giocare? Non potevamo nemmeno passarcela a metà campo! Dovevamo stare sempre dietro il centro...


Rileggi tutti e due i miei messaggi,sono in italiano. Se poi non vuoi capire pazienzai,al solito sei l'unico del forum "esterno" con cui non si può parlar di calcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se Sparta piange, Atene ha di che ridere?



Sì?


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Cioè siamo più scarsi della Juve, avevamo un girone più difficile, e siamo passati lo stesso con 10 uomini facendo catenaccio. 

Questo fa capire ancora di più quanto sia patetico dare la colpa al campo per non essere passati.


----------



## Nivre (11 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se Sparta piange, Atene ha di che ridere?




Agghiacciaaaande


----------



## Juventino30 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì?



Dipende se ci si accontenta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Dipende se ci si accontenta.



Dell'Europa League o di un punto a Copenaghen?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non avrei mai pensato che la juve perdesse questa partita 
Ma come si fa?


----------



## Van The Man (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tra parentesi la Juve non sarà neanche testa di serie nel sorteggio di Europa League, e potrebbe imbattersi in qualche rivale non simpatico tipo Tottenham o Valencia


----------



## Tom! (11 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Cioè siamo più scarsi della Juve, avevamo un girone più difficile, e siamo passati lo stesso con 10 uomini facendo catenaccio.
> 
> Questo fa capire ancora di più quanto sia patetico dare la colpa al campo per non essere passati.



La colpa l'hanno data TUTTI ai pareggi nelle prime giornate.
C'è però da dire che neella giornata decisiva siamo stati fortemente penalizzati, meritavamo di passare noi, non il galatasaray.

Come se oggi vi avessero espulso due giocatori senza motivo... cosa avreste scritto? Che l'avete persa nelle giornate precedenti?

ps. non è vero che non si può discutere, il problema è che qui la maggiorparte di voi non ha fatto altro che provocare spudoratamente per gran parte della discussione che non era volta al flame.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Tra parentesi la Juve non sarà neanche testa di serie nel sorteggio di Europa League, e potrebbe imbattersi in qualche rivale non simpatico tipo Tottenham o Valencia



Io lo spero, perché così saranno obbligati a impegnarsi. Non mi va proprio di vederci fare figure barbine con il Salisburgo o il Ludogorets di turno.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2013)

Io penso che la juve dovrebbe recriminare solo verso se stessa per non aver battuto in casa il galatasaray e il copenaghen in trasferta. Il campo di oggi era messo male ma si poteva vincere soprattutto contro una difesa come quella dei turchi. Il problema è che è stato sopravvalutato tevez secondo me, che non segna in Champions da tantissimo tempo, pensando fosse un fenomeno: lo era, adesso è nella fase calante. In italia è un discorso a parte, in italia vincono perchè non c'è concorrenza e perchè sono...aiutati da errori in buona fede  Ma in Europa credo che la juve non sia neanche tra le prime 12 squadre. La metterei al pari del Marsiglia.


----------



## Juventino30 (11 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dell'Europa League o di un punto a Copenaghen?



Della esultanza un pò barbona (date le condizioni attuali) per la eliminazione della Juve. Siccome intorno vedo chi dovrebbe piangere (e a ragione) sulle proprie disgrazie, trovo curiosa questa ilarità riservata a noi, che magari ci consoliamo con lo scudetto, tutto qua.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Della esultanza un pò barbona (date le condizioni attuali) per la eliminazione della Juve. Siccome intorno vedo chi dovrebbe piangere (e a ragione) sulle proprie disgrazie, trovo curiosa questa ilarità riservata a noi, che magari ci consoliamo con lo scudetto, tutto qua.



Bè se nel calcio mi togli gli sfottò, cosa rimane ?  E' normale gioire per la sconfitta della juve, considerato poi come viene pompata dai media quando gioca in italia contro squadre che hanno speso la metà della metà di loro in calciomercato oppure hanno un centesimo del loro fatturato


----------



## Juventino30 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè se nel calcio mi togli gli sfottò, cosa rimane ?  E' normale gioire per la sconfitta della juve, considerato poi come viene pompata dai media quando gioca in italia contro squadre che hanno speso la metà della metà di loro in calciomercato oppure hanno un centesimo del loro fatturato



Avete ragione a sfottere, tutte le ragioni. Noi ci siamo fregati da soli con dei danesi e dei turchi. Dovremmo sfotterci allo specchio, se ci fosse la voglia.


----------



## Belfast Boy (11 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> *Questo rinvio favorisce proprio i Turchi che restano in casa e possono riflettere sugli errori commessi.*
> *Il Gala nei pochi minuti visti mi è apparso molle e perforabile da Lorente (non esattamente un super top...) oltre a scelte assurde come far tirare dalla mattonella di Snejder (che Buffon temeva parecchio) il loro capitano.*


Che gufata spacciata per analisi tattica


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Dicembre 2013)

E' normale grande sfottò cari gobbetti su su

Qui si parla di una squadra due volte campione d'Italia che esce da un girone con DANESI E GALATASARAY

L'Inter di Mancini e Mourinho fu spernacchiata per essere uscita con LIVERPOOL e MENCIESTER


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Della esultanza un pò barbona (date le condizioni attuali) per la eliminazione della Juve. Siccome intorno vedo chi dovrebbe piangere (e a ragione) sulle proprie disgrazie, trovo curiosa questa ilarità riservata a noi, che magari ci consoliamo con lo scudetto, tutto qua.



Strano perché su un forum del Milan è difficile non trovare un sacco di gente che si dispiace per le disgrazie della Juve. Personalmente che il Milan vinca o meno ho sempre augurato i peggiori mali a Juve e Inter e continuerò a farlo 

Il Milan ormai è in decadenza, ma poco cambia, lo amo lo stesso, così come odio la Juve e l'Inter. Meritate il peggio per il vostro essere e la vostra storia


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La colpa l'hanno data TUTTI ai pareggi nelle prime giornate.
> C'è però da dire che neella giornata decisiva siamo stati fortemente penalizzati, meritavamo di passare noi, non il galatasaray.
> 
> Come se oggi vi avessero espulso due giocatori senza motivo... cosa avreste scritto? Che l'avete persa nelle giornate precedenti?
> ...



ce ne hanno già espulso uno senza motivo eppure ci siamo saputi difendere e non abbiamo subito gol, voi in 11 avete subito gol e siete fuori, poche chiacchiere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

ridicoli...se non andiamo in Champions voglio vedere cosa fate voi, roma e napoli...così ci prende pure la Francia
inutili esseri viventi


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Strano perché su un forum del Milan è difficile non trovare un sacco di gente che si dispiace per le disgrazie della Juve. Personalmente che il Milan vinca o meno ho sempre augurato i peggiori mali a Juve e Inter e continuerò a farlo
> 
> Il Milan ormai è in decadenza, ma poco cambia, lo amo lo stesso, così come odio la Juve e l'Inter. Meritate il peggio per il vostro essere e la vostra storia



Ti devi impegnare di più, sono due anni che godiamo.

Comunque...alla fine la champions è quasi inarrivabile visti squadroni che investono 150 milioni a campagna acquisti. Giochiamoci questa europa league, magari abbiamo possibilità concrete di vincerla.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ce ne hanno già espulso uno senza motivo eppure ci siamo saputi difendere e non abbiamo subito gol, voi in 11 avete subito gol e siete fuori, poche chiacchiere



Parlavo per ipotesi.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma tu il gol di muntari ce l'hai nel portafoglio o sul comodino affianco al letto?
> 
> 
> Comunque non importa, avevo bisogno di una risposta! Me l'hai data, grazie!
> ...



Mi hai beccato. Nel portafoglio ho 2 foto, una è il gol di Muntari, l'altra il rigore di Sheva il 28 Maggio 2003.

Posso capire il rammarico del Napoli stasera, la loro sì che è una eliminazione beffa e su cui recriminare. Voi che con 6 punti vi attaccate ai solchi di Istanbul fate solo ridere.

Potete vincere tutti gli scudetti che volete, tra gol fantasma, errori in buona fede e avversari inesistenti. Appena l'arbitro non parla italiano fate sempre la figura dei fessi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ti devi impegnare di più, sono due anni che godiamo.



E non solo voi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Parlavo per ipotesi.



Le ipotesi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ce ne hanno già espulso uno senza motivo eppure ci siamo saputi difendere e non abbiamo subito gol, voi in 11 avete subito gol e siete fuori, poche chiacchiere



Ci sono le ipotesi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ti devi impegnare di più, sono due anni che godiamo.



cmq si vede proprio che stai a rosicare come un pazzo...la Champions fidati è una cosa bellissima, le notti di Champions dagli Ottavi in poi sono una cosa fantastica...il Clima Champions
peccato che l'unica volta che avete incontrato una squadra seria nella fase finali avete preso schiaffoni (Bayern)
l'ultima volta è stata con Capello?? Schiaffi anche li con la SECONDA squadra più forte del Mondo...fate ride!!!

ce fate fa certe figure a noi Italiani...mannaggia a voi


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono le ipotesi.



se ci sono le ipotesi ritiro subito quello che ho detto, mi arrendo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se ci sono le ipotesi ritiro subito quello che ho detto, mi arrendo



Le ipotesi cambiano le carte in tavola. E anche il tavolo. E se va bene pure le sedie. Un disastro, dobbiamo ripartire dall'inizio.

Allora: il campo era inagibile


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Le ipotesi cambiano le carte in tavola. E anche il tavolo. E se va bene pure le sedie. Un disastro, dobbiamo ripartire dall'inizio.
> 
> Allora: il campo era inagibile



c'era la neve per la juve ma non per il galatasaray, la parte di destra era meno arata della parte sinistra


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Mi hai beccato. Nel portafoglio ho 2 foto, una è il gol di Muntari, l'altra il rigore di Sheva il 28 Maggio 2003.
> 
> Posso capire il rammarico del Napoli stasera, la loro sì che è una eliminazione beffa e su cui recriminare. Voi che con 6 punti vi attaccate ai solchi di Istanbul fate solo ridere.
> 
> Potete vincere tutti gli scudetti che volete, tra gol fantasma, errori in buona fede e avversari inesistenti. Appena l'arbitro non parla italiano fate sempre la figura dei fessi.



Io invece mi porto le immagini del 2-0 doppietta di Marchisio. La prima juve di Conte detronizza il Milan dato per vincitore anticipato dello scudetto. I giocatori rossoneri escono dal campo come chiedendo pietà, è l'inizio di tanti successi.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Le ipotesi cambiano le carte in tavola. E anche il tavolo. E se va bene pure le sedie. Un disastro, dobbiamo ripartire dall'inizio.
> 
> Allora: il campo era inagibile



Grasse risate. Roba da ribaltarsi dalla sedia. Mamma mia, tremendo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece mi porto le immagini del 2-0 doppietta di Marchisio. La prima juve di Conte detronizza il Milan dato per vincitore anticipato dello scudetto. I giocatori rossoneri escono dal campo come chiedendo pietà, è l'inizio di tanti successi.



juve milan 2-0 con doppietta marchisio = 3 punti per voi
milan juve 2003 = vittoria sesta champions


TROVA LE DIFFERENZE


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2013)

Hai voglia di farti bannare di nuovo Tom! ?


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece mi porto le immagini del 2-0 doppietta di Marchisio. La prima juve di Conte detronizza il Milan dato per vincitore anticipato dello scudetto.* I giocatori rossoneri escono dal campo come chiedendo pietà*, è l'inizio di tanti successi.



E' vero, mi ricordo, era il 2003 ed era la finale di champions a manchester...No aspetta, errore mio.  Se per te due scudetti macchiati di errori arbitrali sono "tanti successi"  ah e non ho contato le coppe italia e supercoppe varie perchè valgono meno di zero. Trofei europei zero, il milan ha 7 champions league, l'ultima vinta nel 2007, quest'anno siamo agli ottavi mentre voi fuori  Forse il godimento si bilancia un pochino


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> juve milan 2-0 con doppietta marchisio = 3 punti per voi
> milan juve 2003 = vittoria sesta champions
> 
> 
> TROVA LE DIFFERENZE



In una parliamo di campionato (il più bello e festeggiato dopo il 5 maggio), nell'altra di una champions.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece mi porto le immagini del 2-0 doppietta di Marchisio. La prima juve di Conte detronizza il Milan dato per vincitore anticipato dello scudetto. I giocatori rossoneri escono dal campo come chiedendo pietà, è l'inizio di tanti successi.



Me la ricordo quella partita. Un Milan con 15 indisponibili e reduce dalla Champions regge tutta la partita contro una Juve con tutti i titolari e perde negli ultimi 3 minuti con un rimpallo sfortunato e una papera del portiere.
Detto questo, non credo che faresti a cambio tra quel 2-0 e il 28 Maggio 2003. Io di sicuro no.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hai voglia di farti bannare di nuovo Tom! ?



Sinceramente io mi chiedo come sia possibile comportarsi così. Provocazioni in ogni momento e pensare che volevo solo discutere. Certamente non sono io nella parte del torto.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> In una parliamo di campionato (il più bello e festeggiato dopo il 5 maggio), nell'altra di una champions.



Appunto tommaso


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io invece mi porto le immagini del 2-0 doppietta di Marchisio. La prima juve di Conte detronizza il Milan dato per vincitore anticipato dello scudetto. I giocatori rossoneri escono dal campo come chiedendo pietà, è l'inizio di tanti successi.


***tifoso bianconero qui "just for fun"*** aggiungi alla firma: and timewaster....


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E' vero, mi ricordo, era il 2003 ed era la finale di champions a manchester...No aspetta, errore mio.  Se per te due scudetti macchiati di errori arbitrali sono "tanti successi"  ah e non ho contato le coppe italia e supercoppe varie perchè valgono meno di zero. Trofei europei zero, il milan ha 7 champions league, l'ultima vinta nel 2007, quest'anno siamo agli ottavi mentre voi fuori  Forse il godimento si bilancia un pochino



Meglio un campionato da campioni che una champions da ..... ehm... mi sembra chiaro no?


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> In una parliamo di campionato (il più bello e festeggiato dopo il 5 maggio), nell'altra di una champions.



ma infatti non mi permetterei mai di paragonare la nostra champions in finale contro i rivali di sempre contro una delle 38 partite del vostro scudetto belissimo e festeggiato


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti non mi permetterei mai di paragonare la nostra champions in finale contro i rivali di sempre contro una delle 38 partite del vostro uno scudetto belissimo e festeggiato



Allora fate così, non giocateli più i campionati. Tanto avete vinto 7 champions. 
Ci pensiamo noi a vincere i campionati e a festeggiare a fine anno, voi vi state preparando per la n.8.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Allora fate così, non giocateli più i campionati. Tanto avete vinto 7 champions.



e voi non giocatela la champions, tanto fate schifo sempre


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meglio un campionato da campioni che una champions da ..... ehm... mi sembra chiaro no?



No, puoi addentrarti in spiegazioni più esaurienti Tommy ?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io mi chiedo come sia possibile comportarsi così. Provocazioni in ogni momento e pensare che volevo solo discutere. Certamente non sono io nella parte del torto.



Non lamentarti, è normale che fra tifosi delle tre grandi ci sia rivalità, spesso talmente forte da far provare orgasmi ad ogni sconfitta dell'avversario. Comunque non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto oggi pomeriggio: tu hai goduto per la nostra tragedia turca nel 2005 ? presumo di sì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2013)

Che bello leggere questo topic. Che bello.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e voi non giocatela la champions, tanto fate schifo sempre



Opinabile. 
Senza dubbio negli ultimi anni abbiamo fatto fatica anche perché nel 2006 giocavamo in serie b. Però qui mi sembra che scordiate che la juve poco prima del duemila aveva disputato 3 finali consecutive vincendone una. Insomma...non mi sembra proprio roba da Valencia.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non lamentarti, è normale che fra tifosi delle tre grandi ci sia rivalità, spesso talmente forte da far provare orgasmi ad ogni sconfitta dell'avversario. Comunque non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto oggi pomeriggio: tu hai goduto per la nostra tragedia turca nel 2005 ? presumo di sì



Sinceramente...non ricordo! Mi sembra di sì! Però beh...era una finale ed eravamo rivali in campionato se non mi sbaglio.
Sicuramente avrò tifato milan fino alle semifinali 
Per dirne una...ho tifato napoli questa sera. Sarò strano io.

Il problema comunque è che molti soggetti qui sfociano nella derisione, lo sfottò ci sta ma è l'atteggiamente di flame continuo vicino agli insulti che distrugge i topic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Opinabile.
> Senza dubbio negli ultimi anni abbiamo fatto fatica anche perché nel 2006 giocavamo in serie b. Però qui mi sembra che scordiate che la juve poco prima del duemila aveva disputato 3 finali consecutive vincendone una. Insomma...non mi sembra proprio roba da Valencia.



mi sembra una roba da nottingham foretst o steaua bucarest, è quello il vostro valore in champions, valete quelle squadre noi invede siamo la più titolata al mondo, nemmeno il real è alla pari con noi


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2013)

Bè Superdinho, non paragoniamo lo Steaua..per dire, Piovaccari > Tevez se consideriamo i gol in champions


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O_O Ma l'hai visto il secondo tempo o ti sei fiondato qui a scrivere tanto per prendere per il ****?



Scommetto però che dopo il gol di del Piero col Lecce nel 2004, con palla stoppata direttamente dalla pozzanghera profonda 5 metri, non la pensavi così, eh?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sinceramente...non ricordo! Mi sembra di sì! Però beh...era una finale ed eravamo rivali in campionato se non mi sbaglio.
> Sicuramente avrò tifato milan fino alle semifinali
> Per dirne una...ho tifato napoli questa sera. Sarò strano io.
> 
> Il problema comunque è che molti soggetti qui sfociano nella derisione, lo sfottò ci sta ma è l'atteggiamente di flame continuo vicino agli insulti che distrugge i topic.



Qualcuno che esagera un po' ci sarà sempre, non credo che su TifosiBianconeri.com scrivano tutti parole d'amore e rispetto verso Milan e Inter


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi sembra una roba da nottingham foretst o steaua bucarest, è quello il vostro valore in champions, valete quelle squadre noi invede siamo la più titolata al mondo, nemmeno il real è alla pari con noi



Io direi più una roba da Benfica, squadra con cui condividono il numero di vittorie in Champions, il numero di finali giocate, il numero di finali perse e la qualificazione in Europa League quest'anno.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Io direi più una roba da Benfica, squadra con cui condividono il numero di vittorie in Champions, il numero di finali giocate, il numero di finali perse e la qualificazione in Europa League quest'anno.




Che cacate questi ragionamenti dal 1900 ad oggi. 
Però vabbè...è inutile discutere con voi, quindi vi saluto. Secondo me potrei tranquillamente creare dei bot, inserirci dentro le varie risposte e poterci dialogare senza sentire differenza con voi.

Juve, doping, paparesta negli spogliatoi,gol di muntari, arbitri corrotti. Vi ho dato qualche spunto per le prossime INTERESSANTISSIME discussioni!  Bye


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Io direi più una roba da Benfica, squadra con cui condividono il numero di vittorie in Champions, il numero di finali giocate, il numero di finali perse e la qualificazione in Europa League quest'anno.



si ci ho pensato subito dopo che ho postato


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che cacate questi ragionamenti dal 1900 ad oggi.
> Però vabbè...è inutile discutere con voi, quindi vi saluto. Secondo me potrei tranquillamente creare dei bot, inserirci dentro le varie risposte e poterci dialogare senza sentire differenza con voi.
> 
> Juve, doping, paparesta negli spogliatoi,gol di muntari, arbitri corrotti. Vi ho dato qualche spunto per le prossime INTERESSANTISSIME discussioni!  Bye



Io non mi sono inventato nulla. La storia europea di Juve e Benfica è identica. Cambia solo la disposizione temporale delle vittorie e delle finali, con la Juve che è andata meglio negli anni 80, 90 e a inizio anni 2000, e il Benfica che è andato meglio negli anni 60 e 70.

Ah, già, poi il Benfica ha 32 scudetti e voi 29, ma io parlavo solo dei trofei internazionali.


----------



## Serginho (12 Dicembre 2013)

L'unica differenza tra Benfica e Rube è che i carcerati qualche scudetto se lo sono pure comprato, poi vero siamo lì, due squadrette a livello internazionale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2013)

Magari già da domani c'è un bel sole, e ci sono temperature ideali per giocare a calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Nel secondo tempo sono cadute in area (vicino Muslera) delle lastre di ghiaccio/neve.
#rigoreperlaneve #complotto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il Galatasaray non voleva giocare perché il fatto di dover assolutamente vincere lo svantaggiava pesantemente su questo campo... Lo stesso Mancini a fine gara ha detto "Quando si è parlato di rinviare o meno la partita, la Juve non ha detto niente, evidentemente volevano giocare."

Insomma, i gobbi volevano lo zero a zero easy in una partita su un campo che avrebbe concesso pochissime occasioni... inutile che tifosi e conte si lamentino se poi l'hanno presa in quel posto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2013)

poi è bello che per una volta i disonesti per eccellenza perdano, c'è un po' di giustizia ogni tanto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meglio un campionato da campioni che una champions da ..... ehm... mi sembra chiaro no?



un campionato da campioni???? ma davvero pensate di essere stati mai campioni seriamente in qualcosa??

La vostra storia è fatta di una coppa dei campioni macchiata di sangue e una vinta ai rigori in casa.
Punto.
Tutto il resto son furti 

non dovreste neanche parlare, tra vincere campionati rubati e uscire agli ottavi di CL sudando preferisco la seconda nettamente


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

COMUNQUE...... ecco qua:



> *La furbata dei turchi: rovinata apposta la metà campo dove attaccava la Juve*
> 
> *ISTANBUL, 12 dicembre 2013* - Che non sia una scusa, perché alla fine di un gruppo maledetto dall’inizio alla fine la Juventus ha poco da lamentarsi. *Ma quello che è successo a Istanbul sfiora i confini dello scandaloso*. Anche chi ha visto la partita in televisione s’è accorto di uno strano* «squilibrio »* nel secondo tempo tra la metà campo destra, dove attaccava il Galatasaray, e quella sinistra, dove andava avanti la Juve. A destra il prato era abbastanza verde e la palla scivolava che era quasi un piacere. Dall’altro lato, invece, una palude di fango, oltretutto segnata da linee orizzontali, come piccoli canali. Strano, no?
> 
> ...



Facile dedurre chi aveva ragione ieri: un utente circondato da persone sghignazzanti e provocatori vari, che voleva discutere di un fatto che ha trovato riscontro, ma senza cercare alibi.
Bravi


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> COMUNQUE...... ecco qua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fate un Esposto alla UEFA chiedete la ripetizione della partita , se avete ragione qual è il problema ?


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un campionato da campioni???? ma davvero pensate di essere stati mai campioni seriamente in qualcosa??
> 
> La vostra storia è fatta di una coppa dei campioni macchiata di sangue e una vinta ai rigori in casa.
> Punto.
> ...



In quella del Milan ci metterei le partite vendute con conseguente serie B, e un'altra B guadagnata sul campo, nel senso che nessuno vi ci ha spediti, ci siete proprio andati da soli. Ci mettiamo anche le luci di Marsiglia, con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe europee? Perchè la storia del Milan non comincia con Berlusconi che vi compra in tribunale fallimentare, questo bisogna ricordarselo ogni tanto. Adesso vi restano un proprietario che non sa più che farsene di quella squadra comprata ad uso e consumo personali; una grandissima dirigente come Barbara; un Galliani riboliito che non si vuole schiodare dalla poltrona; e la favoletta mediatica della famigliola da Mulino Bianco, quando dietro c'è il circo.

Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> COMUNQUE...... ecco qua:
> Facile dedurre chi aveva ragione ieri: un utente circondato da persone sghignazzanti e provocatori vari, che voleva discutere di un fatto che ha trovato riscontro, ma senza cercare alibi.
> Bravi



E pensa che il Cluj in quella partita ha giocato in 10 per 60 minuti e ha pareggiato 1 a 1.. 

La realtà e che quest'anno avete fatto peggio del Cluj l'anno scorso... Il Cluj aveva fatto comunque 10 punti nonostante lo "scaldalo" di Istanbul...


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?



Detto da uno juventino che scrive su un forum milanista fa un po' ridere sinceramente


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

vedo che il rosicamento è arrivato fino a pagina 43 bene bene....


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Turisti fai da te... A Dicembre ad Istanbul...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> In quella del Milan ci metterei le partite vendute con conseguente serie B, e un'altra B guadagnata sul campo, nel senso che nessuno vi ci ha spediti, ci siete proprio andati da soli. Ci mettiamo anche le luci di Marsiglia, con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe europee? Perchè la storia del Milan non comincia con Berlusconi che vi compra in tribunale fallimentare, questo bisogna ricordarselo ogni tanto. Adesso vi restano un proprietario che non sa più che farsene di quella squadra comprata ad uso e consumo personali; una grandissima dirigente come Barbara; un Galliani riboliito che non si vuole schiodare dalla poltrona; e la favoletta mediatica della famigliola da Mulino Bianco, quando dietro c'è il circo.
> 
> Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?



Ottimo, allora vai a consolarti leggendo Tuttosport che vi dice quanto siete belli, invece che venire a rosicare qua dentro


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> COMUNQUE...... ecco qua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai ragione. Siete usciti dalla Champions esclusivamente per il campo di Istambul, non avete nessuna colpa.
Anzi fate una cosa, dalla prossima partita scrivetevi sulle maglie "Agli ottavi di Champions sul campo".
Poi però, sempre sulla maglia, magari scritto più in piccolo, specificate tra parentesi _(solo se il campo non ha i solchi)._



Juventino30 ha scritto:


> In quella del Milan ci metterei le partite vendute con conseguente serie B, e un'altra B guadagnata sul campo, nel senso che nessuno vi ci ha spediti, ci siete proprio andati da soli. Ci mettiamo anche le luci di Marsiglia, con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe europee? Perchè la storia del Milan non comincia con Berlusconi che vi compra in tribunale fallimentare, questo bisogna ricordarselo ogni tanto. Adesso vi restano un proprietario che non sa più che farsene di quella squadra comprata ad uso e consumo personali; una grandissima dirigente come Barbara; un Galliani riboliito che non si vuole schiodare dalla poltrona; e la favoletta mediatica della famigliola da Mulino Bianco, quando dietro c'è il circo.
> 
> Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?



Se ci mettiamo ad elencare tutti gli scandali di casa Juve, sia quelli per cui avete pagato, sia quelli per cui l'avete fatta franca, dobbiamo aprire un nuovo forum perché questo è troppo piccolo.

Non c'è una squadra al mondo che in qualche momento della sua storia non abbia commesso errori o fatto brutte figure. L'importante è pagare quando si sbaglia.
A me personalmente basta sapere che non esiste un singolo trofeo vinto dalla mia squadra che sia macchiato dall'ombra di un sospetto di illecito o da un errore arbitrale a favore.


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2013)

adesso che noi ci siamo qualificati posso dirlo, GODO COME UN SUINO!


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Siete usciti dalla Champions esclusivamente per il campo di Istambul, non avete nessuna colpa.
> Anzi fate una cosa, dalla prossima partita scrivetevi sulle maglie "Agli ottavi di Champions sul campo".
> Poi però, sempre sulla maglia, magari scritto più in piccolo, specificate tra parentesi _(solo se il campo non ha i solchi)._



La juve ha compromesso il suo girone con le partite pareggiate contro il Copenaghen e il Galatasaray arrivando a giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima giornata. 
Quest'ultima partita è stata compromessa dall'interruzione al 30esimo e dai successivi 60 minuti giocati il giorno dopo in un campo disastrato che, come ha scritto oggi la gazzetta, è stato danneggiato volutamente nella parte del campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti.
Se si fosse giocata una partita regolare di 90 minuti su un campo che permetteva di giocare a calcio la juve si sarebbe sicuramente qualificata, per questo motivo si sta parlando ma non si stanno creando alibi su una qualificazione compromessa all'inizio.
-------
E' un concetto troppo difficile? Sul serio, è troppo difficile da comprendere? Se è così provo ad usare altri termini..fare periodi più sintetici. Non riesco a spiegarmi in 4/5 parole come fanno i titoli dei giornali..ma non so se farmene una colpa..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La juve ha compromesso il suo girone con le partite pareggiate contro il Copenaghen e il Galatasaray arrivando a giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima giornata.
> Quest'ultima partita è stata compromessa dall'interruzione al 30esimo e dai successivi 60 minuti giocati il giorno dopo in un campo disastrato che, come ha scritto oggi la gazzetta, è stato danneggiato volutamente nella parte del campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti.
> *Se si fosse giocata una partita regolare di 90 minuti su un campo che permetteva di giocare a calcio la juve si sarebbe sicuramente qualificata*, per questo motivo si sta parlando ma non si stanno creando alibi su una qualificazione compromessa all'inizio.
> -------
> E' un concetto troppo difficile? Sul serio, è troppo difficile da comprendere? Se è così provo ad usare altri termini..fare periodi più sintetici. Non riesco a spiegarmi in 4/5 parole come fanno i titoli dei giornali..ma non so se farmene una colpa..


Ah, conosci il futuro alternativo? Beato te.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah, conosci il futuro alternativo? Beato te.



No, ho semplicemente visto le "due" partite (quella serale di 30 minuti e quella pomeridiana di 60).


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, ho semplicemente visto le "due" partite (quella serale di 30 minuti e quella pomeridiana di 60).



Come mai in 30 minuti "normali" la grande Juve non è riuscita a sconfiggere il Galatasaray? Una squadra così forte avrebbe dovuto fare almeno 10 gol.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *La juve ha compromesso il suo girone con le partite pareggiate contro il Copenaghen e il Galatasaray*



Appunto.
Basta frignare.

Oltretutto tu sei sicuro che la Juve non avrebbe perso ieri senza la neve. Beato te che ne sei sicuro. Io ho i miei dubbi, poteva benissimo finire allo stesso modo.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai in 30 minuti "normali" la grande Juve non è riuscita a sconfiggere il Galatasaray? Una squadra così forte avrebbe dovuto fare almeno 10 gol.



Ma voi discutere senza ****** provocazioni non riuscite a farlo?
In quei 30 minuti la juve stava gestendo la partita in tranquillità ed è andata vicina al gol in più occasioni.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma voi discutere senza ****** provocazioni non riuscite a farlo?
> In quei 30 minuti la juve stava gestendo la partita in tranquillità ed è andata vicina al gol in più occasioni.



Quindi il Galatasaray non poteva vincere?
Ma fammi il favore, avete fatto fatica persino a battere il Copenhagen in casa con 2 rigori a favore.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Basta frignare.
> 
> Oltretutto tu sei sicuro che la Juve non avrebbe perso ieri senza la neve. Beato te che ne sei sicuro. Io ho i miei dubbi, poteva benissimo finire allo stesso modo.



Hai ragione. 
Nuovo regolamento Champions Liuk League 2014/2015: Si giocheranno 5 partite durante i gironi, l'ultima partita è stata giudicata superflua. Un giuria qualificata deciderà, nel caso di ambiguità, la squadra più meritevole di passare il turno.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi il Galatasaray non poteva vincere?
> Ma fammi il favore, avete fatto fatica persino a battere il Copenhagen in casa con 2 rigori a favore.



Vatti a rileggere i commenti prima della partita. Non ho letto nessuno dire "hanno fatto fatica con il copenaghen con 2 rigori a favore, possono perdere".


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Nuovo regolamento Champions Liuk League 2014/2015: Si giocheranno 5 partite durante i gironi, l'ultima partita è stata giudicata superflua. Un giuria qualificata deciderà, nel caso di ambiguità, la squadra più meritevole di passare il turno.



Guarda che l'ultima partita si è giocata e l'avete persa.
Se prima della partita si poteva pensare che non meritavate di passare, dopo la partita avete tolto ogni dubbio.

Ma poi soprattutto siete riusciti a farvi eliminare nonostante solo voi in tutta Europa possiate schierare un difensore fenomenale come Chiellini. Come è potuto accadere? Mica era lui ieri che doveva marcare Drogba quarantenne e Sneijder?


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Guarda che l'ultima partita si è giocata e l'avete persa.
> Se prima della partita si poteva pensare che non meritavate di passare, dopo la partita avete tolto ogni dubbio.
> 
> Ma poi soprattutto siete riusciti a farvi eliminare nonostante solo voi in tutta Europa possiate schierare un difensore fenomenale come Chiellini. Come è potuto accadere? Mica era lui ieri che doveva marcare Drogba quarantenne e Sneijder?



I tuoi ragionamenti fanno acqua da tutte le parti... ti contraddici.. insomma è un casino!
Non mi è ancora chiaro il passaggio mentale però a quanto pare ora l'ultima partita serve... ma come! Non meritavamo di passare già da prima..ora invece è necessaria per togliere eventuali dubbi su questo fatto. 

ps. Guarda che Drogba è tra i calciatori più forti al mondo fisicamente. Forse ho capito, magari è proprio di calcio in generale che ne capisci come di ingegneria aerospaziale.


----------



## BB7 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Dai ragazzi questi stanno rosicando come dannati... invece di dar loro corda godiamo e basta


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> I tuoi ragionamenti fanno acqua da tutte le parti... ti contraddici.. insomma è un casino!
> Non mi è ancora chiaro il passaggio mentale però a quanto pare ora l'ultima partita serve... ma come! Non meritavamo di passare già da prima..ora invece è necessaria per togliere eventuali dubbi su questo fatto.
> 
> ps. Guarda che Drogba è tra i calciatori più forti al mondo fisicamente. Forse ho capito, magari è proprio di calcio in generale che ne capisci come di ingegneria aerospaziale.



Avete vinto una partita su 6. Che siate fuori meritatamente non c'è il minimo dubbio.

Ma sbaglio o Chiellini fa della fisicità il suo punto di forza?
Ma lo hanno detto a Drogba prima della partita che Chiellini è l'unico difensore mancino in Europa che può fare sia il centrale che l'esterno di una difesa a tre?


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Avete vinto una partita su 6. Che siate fuori meritatamente non c'è il minimo dubbio.
> 
> Ma sbaglio o Chiellini fa della fisicità il suo punto di forza?
> Ma lo hanno detto a Drogba prima della partita che Chiellini è l'unico difensore mancino in Europa che può fare sia il centrale che l'esterno di una difesa a tre?



Capisco la tua incapacità nel dialogare e nel formulare concetti argomentati e interessanti da leggere, ma quando ti si palesa questa difficoltà non c'è bisogno di gettare sempre tutto nella provocazione spicciola...puoi anche semplicemente smettere di scrivere.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua incapacità nel dialogare e nel formulare concetti argomentati e interessanti da leggere, ma quando ti si palesa questa difficoltà non c'è bisogno di gettare sempre tutto nella provocazione spicciola...puoi anche semplicemente smettere di scrivere.



Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
Pensi che la Juve sia uscita immeritatamente?
A me sembra solo che tu non riesca a darti pace per una eliminazione annunciata dopo le prime 2 partite del girone e meritatissima.
Fattene una ragione. Vincerete l'anno prossimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ancora qua è?


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Pensi che la Juve sia uscita immeritatamente?
> A me sembra solo che tu non riesca a darti pace per una eliminazione annunciata dopo le prime 2 partite del girone e meritatissima.
> Fattene una ragione. Vincerete l'anno prossimo.



Per quando nessuno di noi stia dando alibi alla squadra perché:
"_La juve ha compromesso il suo girone con le partite pareggiate contro il Copenaghen e il Galatasaray arrivando a giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima giornata."_

dà comunque (ovviamente) fastidio aver giocato una partita decisiva su un campo del genere confezionato ad arte dal Galatasaray:
_"Quest'ultima partita è stata compromessa dall'interruzione al 30esimo e dai successivi 60 minuti giocati il giorno dopo in un campo disastrato che, come ha scritto oggi la gazzetta, è stato danneggiato volutamente nella parte del campo dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti._"

Non mi sembra di stare scrivendo cose fuori dal mondo eh.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Dicembre 2013)

si e' vero hanno proprio voluto eliminare la juve....gli hanno massacrato la parte di campo dove dovevano attaccare ,hanno fatto in modo che nevicasse proprio quando ricominciava la partita...

ha ragione il parrucchino ...DIO non e' juventino


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> che magari ci consoliamo con lo scudetto, tutto qua.



pure gli interisti si consolavano con lo scudetto quando uscivano sistematicamente agli ottavi, sai.
eppure questo non vi impediva di schernirli.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si e' vero hanno proprio voluto eliminare la juve....gli hanno massacrato la parte di campo dove dovevano attaccare ,hanno fatto in modo che nevicasse proprio quando ricominciava la partita...
> 
> ha ragione il parrucchino ...DIO non e' juventino



Hai letto cosa ha scritto la gazzetta? Champions, furbata del Galatasaray: rovinata apposta la metà campo dove attaccava la Juve - La Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai letto cosa ha scritto la gazzetta? Champions, furbata del Galatasaray: rovinata apposta la metà campo dove attaccava la Juve - La Gazzetta dello Sport


ma la partita l'hai vista o te la sei fatta raccontare....il campo era rovinato nella parte centrale e non nelle rispettive aree...

comunque ricordati che il grande parrucchino ha cominciato a lamentarsi , che non si doveva giocare, dall ' ottantacinquesimo minuto in poi....strano eh?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai letto cosa ha scritto la gazzetta? Champions, furbata del Galatasaray: rovinata apposta la metà campo dove attaccava la Juve - La Gazzetta dello Sport



Ma io ancora non ho capito il punto della questione, la Juve è uscita immeritatamente? Questo pensi, se pensi ciò mi dispiace perché è una stupidaggine, una sola vittoria su sei tra l'altro ottenuta contro il Copenaghen in un girone che vi doveva veder fare come minimo e ripeto MINIMO 9 punti credo sia abbastanza per poter dire che la Juve è uscita meritatamente dal girone. Poi oh pensala come vuoi, ma i fatti sono altri.


----------



## Tom! (12 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma io ancora non ho capito il punto della questione, la Juve è uscita immeritatamente? Questo pensi, se pensi ciò mi dispiace perché è una stupidaggine, una sola vittoria su sei tra l'altro ottenuta contro il Copenaghen in un girone che vi doveva veder fare come minimo e ripeto MINIMO 9 punti credo sia abbastanza per poter dire che la Juve è uscita meritatamente dal girone. Poi oh pensala come vuoi, ma i fatti sono altri.



Mi ripeto:


> Per quando nessuno di noi stia dando alibi alla squadra perché:
> "_La juve ha compromesso il suo girone con le partite pareggiate contro il Copenaghen e il Galatasaray arrivando a giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima giornata."_
> 
> dà comunque (ovviamente) fastidio aver giocato una partita decisiva su un campo del genere confezionato ad arte dal Galatasaray:
> ...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non ho capito, la juve recrimina per il terreno di gioco indecoroso dove dovevano attaccare.
La juve recrimina in generale per delle condizioni in cui era impossibile giocare. Condizioni che in tal caso, danneggiavano entrambe le squadre.

E la juve doveva solo limitarsi a difendere per 60 minuti?


Uhm.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto:



Ok, quindi? Ora che dobbiamo fare? Dobbiamo dire: Povera Juve, si non hanno fatto un bel girone però se le condizioni non fossero state avverse probabilmente a quest'ora sarebbero agli ottavi.
Detto questo? Resta sempre un fatto, sarebbe stata una qualificazione poco meritata. Quindi alla fine della fiera, l'eliminazione ci sta.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> dove la juve doveva giocare per 45 minuti.



e negli altri 45'+recupero chi ci ha giocato?
forse non v'è chiaro i turchi abbisognavano di una vittoria, non dovevano limitarsi al pareggio.


----------



## rossovero (12 Dicembre 2013)

La Juve con il pareggio passava, é bene rammentarlo.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quando i giardinieri del Galatasaray, disonesti e truffaldini, hanno vergognosamente scavato dei solchi nel campo, in quel preciso momento, sullo 0 a 0, il Galatasaray era già qualificato?


----------



## pipporo (12 Dicembre 2013)

^^


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tra dieci anni ancora si parlerà di sta figura di merta. E io godo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2013)

Grandi giardinieri se fosse vero, hanno fatto bene.


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grandi giardinieri se fosse vero, hanno fatto bene.



Gira voce che Riccardo Maspero attualmente faccia il giardiniere in Turchia....


----------



## Serginho (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?



Penso che sia più elegante che ti levi dai c.oglioni visto che sei su un forum milanista


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Dicembre 2013)

Che disastro per il calcio italiano, ma quanto godo per Conte e i tifosi!


----------



## forzajuve (12 Dicembre 2013)

giocando in questi campi disastrosi e sempre la squadra piu tecnica a pagare...cero che se vincevamo in casa con il Galatassaray e in Danimarca non saremmo arrivati a questo punto....


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> In quella del Milan ci metterei le partite vendute con conseguente serie B, e un'altra B guadagnata sul campo, nel senso che nessuno vi ci ha spediti, ci siete proprio andati da soli. Ci mettiamo anche le luci di Marsiglia, con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe europee? Perchè la storia del Milan non comincia con Berlusconi che vi compra in tribunale fallimentare, questo bisogna ricordarselo ogni tanto. Adesso vi restano un proprietario che non sa più che farsene di quella squadra comprata ad uso e consumo personali; una grandissima dirigente come Barbara; un Galliani riboliito che non si vuole schiodare dalla poltrona; e la favoletta mediatica della famigliola da Mulino Bianco, quando dietro c'è il circo.
> 
> Penso che sarebbe più elegante e saggio che ciascuno guardi in casa propria, che dici?



Probabilmente sono sc.mo io, ma in alto quando entro nella home page vedo un simbolo con una M rossa e W nera. Ai lati del simbolo leggo 2 parole: Milan e World. Magari sono come Conte e ho dei problemi con l'inglese, quindi non capisco bene il significato della parola "world", però Milan credo di sapere cosa sia. Magari ho dei problemi di vista. Ti faccio una domanda allora: siamo in un forum di juventini? Dici che sono rispettoso quando scrivo della Juve? Non vorrei essere troppo irrispettoso, sono ospite e quindi devo postare in punta di piedi (o di mani, nel caso).


----------



## forzajuve (12 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma io ancora non ho capito il punto della questione, la Juve è uscita immeritatamente? Questo pensi, se pensi ciò mi dispiace perché è una stupidaggine, una sola vittoria su sei tra l'altro ottenuta contro il Copenaghen in un girone che vi doveva veder fare come minimo e ripeto MINIMO 9 punti credo sia abbastanza per poter dire che la Juve è uscita meritatamente dal girone. Poi oh pensala come vuoi, ma i fatti sono altri.


 voi allora..quando vi hanno annaffiato il campo contro il Depirtivo e vi siete beccati 4 pere..
come la mettiamo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> voi allora..quando vi hanno annaffiato il campo contro il Depirtivo e vi siete beccati 4 pere..
> come la mettiamo?


La mettiamo che siamo stati fessi a farci rimontare come dei polli. Ecco come la mettiamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La mettiamo che siamo stati fessi a farci rimontare come dei polli. Ecco come la mettiamo.



Esatto. Partendo da un 4-1 in casa oltretutto.
La Juve di ieri è stata fessa, ha proprio sbagliato atteggiamento.


----------



## forzajuve (12 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Esatto. Partendo da un 4-1 in casa oltretutto.
> La Juve di ieri è stata fessa, ha proprio sbagliato atteggiamento.



ma scusa noi non abbiamo le caratteristiche per giocsre 11 in difesa e fare il muro..per una squadra portata a giocare in attacco questo campo penalizza noi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> *ma scusa noi non abbiamo le caratteristiche per giocsre 11 in difesa e fare il muro*..per una squadra portata a giocare in attacco questo campo penalizza noi..



Problemi vostri, il regolamento non obbliga nessuno ad attaccare per forza.


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il bello è che la Gazzetta parla dell'ipotesi danneggiamento voluto di metà del campo come una "Furbata", scrivendo un articolo palesemente schierato, come se non ci fossero dubbi. Sembra un articolo di Tuttosporc

Per fortuna che questi sono filo milanesi ROTFL


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma scusa noi non abbiamo le caratteristiche per giocsre 11 in difesa e fare il muro..per una squadra portata a giocare in attacco questo campo penalizza noi..



Guarda che secondo me sei un po' confuso. Tu tifi per la Juve, mica per il Barcellona.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

din don: siamo a 48 pagine di rosicamento bene bene...


----------



## forzajuve (12 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Guarda che secondo me sei un po' confuso. Tu tifi per la Juve, mica per il Barcellona.



a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Doctore (12 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tra dieci anni ancora si parlerà di sta figura di merta. E io godo.


----------



## Doctore (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il barcellona....



rotfl


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....



Aiuto no. Non è vero dai. Non l'ho letto


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....



Si quando andate a pisciare...


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma la roba della FederTamburello è vera? AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Liuk (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....



grazie


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....



il barcellona pozzo di gotto


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma la roba della FederTamburello è vera? AHAHAHAHAHAH



Si, sto male


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma scusa noi non abbiamo le caratteristiche per giocsre 11 in difesa e fare il muro..per una squadra portata a giocare in attacco questo campo penalizza noi..



Ma mica doveva fare catenaccio da subito.
Secondo me la Juve ha iniziato molto bene dalla ripresa del match dal 31°. Nel secondo tempo però, soprattutto nei minuti finali, avrebbe dovuto fare catenaccio o comunque pensare solamente a difendersi. Prendere un gol in contropiede su un campo del genere quando devi solamente gestire il risultato è follia pura. In questo senso ha sbagliato atteggiamento nel finale.


----------



## forzajuve (12 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma mica doveva fare catenaccio da subito.
> Secondo me la Juve ha iniziato molto bene dalla ripresa del match dal 31°. Nel secondo tempo però, soprattutto nei minuti finali, avrebbe dovuto fare catenaccio o comunque pensare solamente a difendersi. Prendere un gol in contropiede su un campo del genere quando devi solamente gestire il risultato è follia pura. In questo senso ha sbagliato atteggiamento nel finale.



tra l atro la difesa era posizionata male e ha fatto colpire Drogba la palla di testa senza dargi un minimo fastidio..su questo ti do ragione..ma in generale se ripetiamo la partita su un campo decente non la perdiamo di sicuro..perche un terreno cosi penalizza la squadra piu tecnica..


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

In queste 49 pagine le ho davvero lette di tutti i colori...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2013)

Postato da Muslera su Twitter.


----------



## Doctore (13 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In queste 49 pagine le ho davvero lette di tutti i colori...


a tratti siamo il barcellona...Vince su tutto


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In queste 49 pagine le ho davvero lette di tutti i colori...



Spero ti riferisca ai compagni di merende giuventini eh



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Postato da Muslera su Twitter.



L'ho capita solo ora, dopo due giorni


----------



## forzajuve (13 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il barcellona...Vince su tutto


eh ma quanto rosichiamo per questa frase...ho detto la verita..abbiamo il centrocampo piu foete al mondo e sfido chiunque a dire dire di no..


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> eh ma quanto rosichiamo per questa frase...ho detto la verita..abbiamo il centrocampo piu foete al mondo e sfido chiunque a dire dire di no..



*NO*


Anzi forse si avete il centrocampo più forte d' Europa........... League.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> eh ma quanto rosichiamo per questa frase...ho detto la verita..abbiamo il centrocampo piu foete al mondo e sfido chiunque a dire dire di no..



ma sai chi gioca al Bayern Monaco?


----------



## forzajuve (13 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *NO*
> 
> 
> Anzi forse si avete il centrocampo più forte d' Europa........... League.


hehe...ma voi pensate con questa squadra che vi ritrovate di vincere la champions quest anno?


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> hehe...ma voi pensate con questa squadra che vi ritrovate di vincere la champions quest anno?



No ma almeno siamo agli ottavi e abbiamo totalizzato più di una vittoria nel girone  Poi non abbiamo l'euro-bomber tevez, ma solo zapata che è a quota 2 gol in questa edizione, mentre tevez uhm..


----------



## forzajuve (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No ma almeno siamo agli ottavi e abbiamo totalizzato più di una vittoria nel girone  Poi non abbiamo l'euro-bomber tevez, ma solo zapata che è a quota 2 gol in questa edizione, mentre tevez uhm..



attenti a non sfottere troppo Tevez che al prossimo milan-juve vi fara veramente del male..


----------



## forzajuve (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma sai chi gioca al Bayern Monaco?


Pirlo, Marchisio, Pogba non sono inferiori a nessuno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Pirlo, Marchisio, Pogba non sono inferiori a nessuno



Marchisio lol, ma almeno citami il più forte che avete (Vidal)...Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery, Muller, Gotze e magari anche Alcantara


----------



## Tom! (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No ma almeno siamo agli ottavi e abbiamo totalizzato più di una vittoria nel girone  Poi non abbiamo l'euro-bomber tevez, ma solo zapata che è a quota 2 gol in questa edizione, mentre tevez uhm..



Zapata>Tevez 

Che poi fino ad un paio di settimane stavate tutti con la bava alla bocca per i suoi gol e le sue giocate. La coerenza, parte 2.


----------



## forzajuve (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Marchisio lol, ma almeno citami il più forte che avete (Vidal)...Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery, Muller, Gotze e magari anche Alcantara



Vidal e scontato che e il piu forte


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> attenti a non sfottere troppo Tevez che al prossimo milan-juve vi fara veramente del male..


Un impresa perforare la nostra difesa


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> eh ma quanto rosichiamo per questa frase...ho detto la verita..*abbiamo il centrocampo piu foete al mondo* e sfido chiunque a dire dire di no..





Obiettività portami via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=729]forzajuve[/MENTION] ma stai scherzando, stai trollando o cosa? A parte il fatto che il centrocampo più forte del mondo è riuscito a farsi sbattere fuori da Galatasaray e Copenaghen ma poi di *veramente* forte avete soltanto Vidal e Pogba con quest'ultimo che ha ancora molto da maturare. Marchisio è buono ma niente di più, congeniale soltanto all'ingranaggio juventino, quindi sopravvalutato come pochi, Pirlo è in fase calante da anni ormai ed è cosa conclamata, non mi citare il primo anno con voi perché negli ultimi due ha fatto ridere, almeno in Europa eh, sia chiaro. Ah, poi dimentichi un'altra cosa: il "centrocampo" non è formato soltanto dai tre centrali ma anche dagli esterni e se permetti, a livello europeo, Lichtsteiner e Asamoah son due *****.


----------



## Dexter (13 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=729]forzajuve[/MENTION] ma stai scherzando, stai trollando o cosa? A parte il fatto che il centrocampo più forte del mondo è riuscito a farsi sbattere fuori da Galatasaray e Copenaghen ma poi di *veramente* forte avete soltanto Vidal e Pogba con quest'ultimo che ha ancora molto da maturare. Marchisio è buono ma niente di più, congeniale soltanto all'ingranaggio juventino, quindi sopravvalutato come pochi, Pirlo è in fase calante da anni ormai ed è cosa conclamata, non mi citare il primo anno con voi perché negli ultimi due ha fatto ridere, almeno in Europa eh, sia chiaro. Ah, poi dimentichi un'altra cosa: il "centrocampo" non è formato soltanto dai tre centrali ma anche dagli esterni e se permetti, a livello europeo, Lichtsteiner e Asamoah son due *****.


Ed in più aggiungo che avere giocatori forti a centrocampo non significa niente: il gioco della Juventus è distante anni luce da quello del Barcellona e del Bayern...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Zapata>Tevez
> 
> Che poi fino ad un paio di settimane stavate tutti con la bava alla bocca per i suoi gol e le sue giocate. La coerenza, parte 2.



Bè i numeri parlano chiaro, in questa stagione di champions Zapata ha segnato più del tanto decantato Tevez.  Paragono semplicemente numeri. Mai avuto la bava alla bocca, è un giocatore in parabola discendente e lo ha dimostrato la sua inefficacia in europa mentre nella mediocrità italiana risalta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ma dai per cortesia. E' contro il buon gusto leggere certe affermazioni in un posto serio e di qualità come questo. Per favore.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sul centrocampo più forte del mondo bè, mi pare un'eresia calcistica sinceramente. Oltre al fatto che di essere i più forti bisogna dimostrarlo altrimenti non è vero, ma a parte questo e l'aver vinto solo una partita su 4 contro copenaghen e galatasaray, ci sono almeno 2 squadre col centrocampo più forte, cioè barca e bayern monaco. Allo stesso livello ce ne sono altre 2-3 secondo me, almeno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2013)

Se fossi Schweinsteiger farei partire le querele.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> eh ma quanto rosichiamo per questa frase...ho detto la verita..abbiamo il centrocampo piu foete al mondo e sfido chiunque a dire dire di no..


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2013)

No compagni milanisti, non sminuiamo il valore della rosa della Juve, ha ottimi elementi e tre campioni, E' PROPRIO PER QUESTO CHE LA FIGURA DI MELMA E' GALATTICA, EPOCALE, MEMORABILE ecc. ecc. Parafrasando una celebre frase, le squadre grosse come la Juve mi piacciono, perché quando cascano fanno tanto rumore.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> No compagni milanisti, non sminuiamo il valore della rosa della Juve, ha ottimi elementi e tre campioni, E' PROPRIO PER QUESTO CHE LA FIGURA DI MELMA E' GALATTICA, EPOCALE, MEMORABILE ecc. ecc. Parafrasando una celebre frase, le squadre grosse come la Juve mi piacciono, perché quando cascano fanno tanto rumore.



Concordo.
Alla Juve mancano solamente 2 terzini come si deve, per il resto sarebbe potuta benissimo essere quasi all'altezza delle big europee. E' una signora squadra, quindi anche secondo me a livello europeo quello della Juve è stato un fallimento su tutta la linea. E lo sarebbe anche se dovesse vincere l'Europa League (dove ora è la formazione nettamente favorita), IMHO.


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> *Alla Juve mancano solamente 2 terzini come si deve, per il resto sarebbe potuta benissimo essere quasi all'altezza delle big europee. *E' una signora squadra, quindi anche secondo me a livello europeo quello della Juve è stato un fallimento su tutta la linea. E lo sarebbe anche se dovesse vincere l'Europa League (dove ora è la formazione nettamente favorita), IMHO.



Ogni tanto qualcosa di vero si legge.
Per il resto soliti commenti da bandieruole: inutili, fastidiosi, incoerenti e lontani dalla realtà.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto qualcosa di vero si legge.
> Per il resto soliti commenti da bandieruole: inutili, fastidiosi, incoerenti e lontani dalla realtà.



Quasi eh. 
Superiori alla Juve (di tanto anche) ci sono 3/4 squadre, le altre sono più o meno di quel livello secondo me.


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

LA Juve ha il centrocampo più forte del mondo esattamente come Balotelli è l'attaccante numero uno al mondo.
Tante parole, ma finora non lo hanno mai dimostrato sul campo (si intende un campo senza neve eh, che se c'è la neve non vale).

Comunque:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Tom! ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto qualcosa di vero si legge.
> Per il resto soliti commenti da bandieruole: inutili, fastidiosi, incoerenti e *lontani dalla realtà*.



Sono sicuro che, nella onestà intellettuale che ti contraddistingue, ti riferisci ai commenti "Juve=Barcellona" e "centrocampo juventino più forte del mondo".


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

ĺ


Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Alla Juve mancano solamente 2 terzini come si deve, per il resto sarebbe potuta benissimo essere quasi all'altezza delle big europee. E' una signora squadra, quindi anche secondo me a livello europeo quello della Juve è stato un fallimento su tutta la linea. E lo sarebbe anche se dovesse vincere l'Europa League (dove ora è la formazione nettamente favorita), IMHO.



l uscita della champions e una questione di testa e di sfortuna come ve lo devo dire..possiamo avere anche avere I 2 terzini ma in Coppa non c e niente da fare..


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> LA Juve ha il centrocampo più forte del mondo esattamente come Balotelli è l'attaccante numero uno al mondo.
> Tante parole, ma finora non lo hanno mai dimostrato sul campo (si intende un campo senza neve eh, che se c'è la neve non vale).
> 
> Comunque:
> ...


 quindi secondo te il cqmpionato non conta niente...l eliminazione del chwlsea l anno scorso e stqta casuale ..conta solo quando lo vincete voi...diventate la squadra piu titolata al mondo..


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te il cqmpionato non conta niente...l eliminazione del chwlsea l anno scorso e stqta casuale ..conta solo quando lo vincete voi...diventate la squadra piu titolata al mondo..



Quindi per affermare di avere il centrocampo più forte del mondo basta vincere un campionato e vincere UNA partita contro una qualsiasi big europea? Allora anche il centrocampo del Basilea è di livello mondiale: anche loro hanno vinto lo scudetto in patria e quest'anno hanno battuto il Chelsea non una, ma ben 2 volte su 2.

Potete affermare con sicurezza di avere il centrocampo migliore in Italia, ma per allargare a tutto il mondo dovete dimostrarlo, appunto, contro il resto del mondo.

Secondo me prima di affermare una cosa del genere bisognerebbe quantomeno aver dominato in campo internazionale per almeno 2-3 anni, come ha fatto il Barcellona negli ultimi anni o come ha fatto il Milan di Ancelotti con Gattuso-Pirlo-Seedorf-Kaka con 3 finali in 5 anni.


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se fossi Schweinsteiger farei partire le querele.


Schweinsteiger pulisce le scarpe a Pirlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schweinsteiger pulisce le scarpe a Pirlo.



Spero sia un troll, altrimenti sarebbe molto triste la cosa. Sarebbe capace di dire che il miglior Pirlo è quello visto alla Juve. ROTFL


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quindi per affermare di avere il centrocampo più forte del mondo basta vincere un campionato e vincere UNA partita contro una qualsiasi big europea? Allora anche il centrocampo del Basilea è di livello mondiale: anche loro hanno vinto lo scudetto in patria e quest'anno hanno battuto il Chelsea non una, ma ben 2 volte su 2.
> 
> Potete affermare con sicurezza di avere il centrocampo migliore in Italia, ma per allargare a tutto il mondo dovete dimostrarlo, appunto, contro il resto del mondo.
> 
> Secondo me prima di affermare una cosa del genere bisognerebbe quantomeno aver dominato in campo internazionale per almeno 2-3 anni, come ha fatto il Barcellona negli ultimi anni o come ha fatto il Milan di Ancelotti con Gattuso-Pirlo-Seedorf-Kaka con 3 finali in 5 anni.


 hai visto il Bayern come ha umiliato l anno scorso il Barcellona in champions?? quindi all omprovviso il centrocampo del Barcellona fa schifo? in Coppa bisogna avere fortuna...poi conta anche la forma fisica..


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Spero sia un troll, altrimenti sarebbe molto triste la cosa. Sarebbe capace di dire che il miglior Pirlo è quello visto alla Juve. ROTFL


Schwen e foetissimo ma giocatori alla Pirlo in giro non ne ho visti...ha una visipne del campo straordinaria e I passaggi che fa da 40 m sembrano fatti alla play station...mentre calcia le punizionilo stesso Maradona e Platini prendono appunti..non scherziqmo su Pirlo su...ci ha fatto vincere un mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schwen e foetissimo ma giocatori alla Pirlo in giro non ne ho visti...ha una visipne del campo straordinaria e I passaggi che fa da 40 m sembrano fatti alla play station...mentre calcia le puIoni lo stesso Maradona e Platini prendono appunti..non scherziqmo su Pirlo su...ci ha fatto cincere unondiale..



Yawn... Che noia.


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> hai visto il Bayern come ha umiliato l anno scorso il Barcellona in champions?? quindi all omprovviso il centrocampo del Barcellona fa schifo? in Coppa bisogna avere fortuna...poi conta anche la forma fisica..



Il centrocampo del Barcellona non fa schifo, semplicemente ha perso una partita dopo anni di DOMINIO.
La Juve invece ha vinto una sola partita contro una big e per il resto ha fatto pietà in Europa.
Iniziate a vincere qualche big match in più, arrivate almeno in finale o semifinale per 2-3 anni di fila, solo allora potrete dire di avere un centrocampo top-mondo, altrimenti accontentatevi di vincere in Italia.

PS: il Bayern ha umiliato anche voi e il vostro centrocampo fortissimo l'anno scorso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ma ancora si rosica qua dentro?


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo del Barcellona non fa schifo, semplicemente ha perso una partita dopo anni di DOMINIO.
> La Juve invece ha vinto una sola partita contro una big e per il resto ha fatto pietà in Europa.
> Iniziate a vincere qualche big match in più, arrivate almeno in finale o semifinale per 2-3 anni di fila, solo allora potrete dire di avere un centrocampo top-mondo, altrimenti accontentatevi di vincere in Italia.
> 
> PS: il Bayern ha umiliato anche voi e il vostro centrocampo fortissimo l'anno scorso.



Ma lo capite che è la seconda champions SERIA che facciamo dopo il 2006? Che la squadra due anni fa veniva da due settimi posti?
Che è cambiato presidente, dirigenza, giocatori, allenatore e stadio?
Ma di che stiamo parlando?

La juve di quest'anno è più forte della juve dell'anno scorso. Vi sfido a dire il contrario.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te il cqmpionato non conta niente...l eliminazione del chwlsea l anno scorso e stqta casuale ..conta solo quando lo vincete voi...diventate la squadra piu titolata al mondo..



Conta poco perchè in italia vige la mediocrità generale. Milan che non spende, inter rivoluzionata e che non spende o spende male (vabe loro sono l'inter), roma cambio di proprietà e due epic fail consecutivi. Dimmi te se è da considerarsi i più forti al mondo se vinci in questo ambiente... è in europa che la juve doveva consacrarsi e non l'ha fatto perchè, appunto, a livello europeo non è niente di che. Non è neanche tra le prime 16 d'Europa, figuriamoci.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma lo capite che è la seconda champions SERIA che facciamo dopo il 2006? Che la squadra due anni fa veniva da due settimi posti?
> Che è cambiato il presidente, la dirigenza, i giocatori?
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?



E quindi ? il borussia l'anno scorso è arrivato in finale, per quanto è stato fuori dalle coppe ? Sono tutte scuse. La realtà secondo me è che la juventus a livello europeo vale come un marsiglia qualsiasi.


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E quindi ? il borussia l'anno scorso è arrivato in finale, per quanto è stato fuori dalle coppe ? Sono tutte scuse. *La realtà secondo me è che la juventus a livello europeo vale come un marsiglia qualsiasi.*



Marsiglia Qualsiasi 40 punti
Milan 18 punti

Juventus 2012/2013 < Juventus 2013/2014
Juventus 2012/2013 tra le prime otto d'europa
Juventus 2013/2014 vale il Marsiglia

Non notate l'assurdo?

Secondo la vostra logica se la juve dovesse perdere con il sassuolo in automatico il Sassuolo diventerebbe la migliore squadra d'Italia. 
La logica delle bandieruole.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Marsiglia Qualsiasi 40 punti
> Milan 18 punti
> 
> Juventus 2012/2013 < Juventus 2013/2014
> ...



Penso fosse logico che l'utente in questione intendesse il valore storico della Juve in Champions.


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma lo capite che è *la seconda champions SERIA che facciamo dopo il 2006*? Che la squadra due anni fa veniva da due settimi posti?
> Che è cambiato presidente, dirigenza, giocatori, allenatore e stadio?
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?



Appunto per questo, prima di parlare di centrocampo più forte del mondo forse bisognerebbe aspettare di dimostrare qualcosina contro il resto del mondo.
O no?


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Marsiglia Qualsiasi 40 punti
> Milan 18 punti
> 
> Juventus 2012/2013 < Juventus 2013/2014
> ...



L'assurdo è che voi, pu avendo oltre 20 punti in più del Milan, avete fatto pena in Europa, vincendo una sola gara (peraltro in casa, col Cope, grazie a 2 penalty). Un fallimento abnorme. La più grande delusione europea (anche se non è una novità.....). Fai meno lo spiritoso, non te lo puoi permettere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schwen e foetissimo ma giocatori alla Pirlo in giro non ne ho visti...ha una visipne del campo straordinaria e I passaggi che fa da 40 m sembrano fatti alla play station...mentre calcia le punizionilo stesso Maradona e Platini prendono appunti..non scherziqmo su Pirlo su...ci ha fatto vincere un mondiale



Aiuto cosa leggo. Sto malissimo

Grazie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma lo capite che è la seconda champions SERIA che facciamo dopo il 2006? Che la squadra due anni fa veniva da due settimi posti?
> Che è cambiato presidente, dirigenza, giocatori, allenatore e stadio?
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> La juve di quest'anno è più forte della juve dell'anno scorso. Vi sfido a dire il contrario.



ma anche tu sei convinto che avete il centrocampo più forte del Mondo? Sopra a quel Bayern che vi ha distrutto l'anno scorso? Come ha detto Liuk prima bisogna dimostrarlo in Europa per arrivare a certe affermazioni

poi Pirlo più forte di Schweinsteiger si, ma nel 2006 e nel 2007


----------



## BB7 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Topic leggendario. Livello di rosicamento over 9000. Fantastico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schweinsteiger pulisce le scarpe a Pirlo.



Sei o sette anni fa.



forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schwen e foetissimo ma giocatori alla Pirlo in giro non ne ho visti...ha una visipne del campo straordinaria e I passaggi che fa da 40 m sembrano fatti alla play station...mentre calcia le punizionilo stesso Maradona e Platini prendono appunti..non scherziqmo su Pirlo su...ci ha fatto vincere un mondiale



Pagherei qualunque cifra per leggere tuoi commenti su Pirlo quando era ancora al Milan (ed era molto più forte del Pirlo che gioca da voi,stanne certo).


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sei o sette anni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> Pagherei qualunque cifra per leggere tuoi commenti su Pirlo quando era ancora al Milan (ed era molto più forte del Pirlo che gioca da voi,stanne certo).



non ho assolutamente problemi a dire che Pirloda voi era fortissimo e il piu forte nel suo ruolo...non stiamo parlando di che casacca veste ma della forza del giocatore..


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Marsiglia Qualsiasi 40 punti
> Milan 18 punti
> 
> Juventus 2012/2013 < Juventus 2013/2014
> ...



Io parlo di champions e tu di campionato. In champions valete come un marsiglia qualsiasi, è un dato di fatto, uscire in quel girone senza battere il galatasaray equivale a valere meno di zero in europa. Il copenaghen ha fatto una figura migliore di voi. L'anno scorso avete avuto un sorteggio facile agli ottavi e ai quarti siete stati piallati. Nel girone c'era il chelsea post vittoria coppa campioni cioè pieno di vecchie glorie e un allenatore gia licenziato, il nordjsaelland con il quale avete pareggiato fuori casa e un altra squadra che non ricordo sinceramente. Evidentemente l'acquisto di tevez non è stato cosi lungimirante se pensiamo solamente alla champions.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quindi, è passata la Juventus?


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io parlo di champions e tu di campionato. In champions valete come un marsiglia qualsiasi, è un dato di fatto, uscire in quel girone senza battere il galatasaray equivale a valere meno di zero in europa. Il copenaghen ha fatto una figura migliore di voi. L'anno scorso avete avuto un sorteggio facile agli ottavi e ai quarti siete stati piallati. Nel girone c'era il chelsea post vittoria coppa campioni cioè pieno di vecchie glorie e un allenatore gia licenziato, il nordjsaelland con il quale avete pareggiato fuori casa e un altra squadra che non ricordo sinceramente. Evidentemente l'acquisto di tevez non è stato cosi lungimirante se pensiamo solamente alla champions.



Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.



Chelsea, Dortmund, City, Psg. Tutte queste squadre hanno dimostrato negli ultimi anni di valere più di voi in Europa. Anche alcune di queste sono alle prime esperienze in Champions negli ultimi anni come voi. Siete alla pari con lo United e l'Arsenal.

Se invece parliamo solo di quest'anno, hanno fatto meglio di voi Real Madrid, Bayern, Barcellona, United, Chelsea, Psg, Dortmund, Atletico Madrid, Leverkusen, Manchester City, Milan, Olimpyakos, Galatasaray, Schalke 04, Zenit, Arsenal e ci aggiungo il Napoli.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.



Copenaghen ha dimostrato di più. Poi direi Olympiakos. Benfica. Tutte squadre che hanno fatto figure migliori dei bianconeri in Champions. E nel doppio confronto non so chi vincerebbe, e preparo gia la risposta per il tuo "siamo la juve blabla": andata e ritorno col gala 0 vittorie. Copenaghen: ci son voluti 3 rigori (o 2 non ricordo) per battere i danesi, e all'andata pari. Fai te quanto valete in europa, nessuno vi considera, e giustamente credo io: finchè comprate tevez in parabola discendente spacciandolo per euro bomber...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Dicembre 2013)

bene bene si continua a rosicare a quanto vedo ottimo! ma pure voi cari amici milanisti state a contestare che la juve abbia il centrocampo più forte della Via Lattea e forse anche di Andromeda...

in fondo Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, *Padoin, Peluso, Asamoah, PEPE, Lichtsteiner*, Isla, Marchisio(!!) pisciano chiaramente in testa al sommo Bastiano a Ribery, a Robben a Thiago Alcantara, a Kroos, a Gotze, non so cosa ci sia da discutere...boh mi pare palese e lapalissiano, secondo Iniesta è superiore al Pirlo attuale? se la risposta è no allora non capite proprio nulla di Football, vuoi mettere Peluso e Padoin a confronto di Dani Alves? o di Marcelo? cioè ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Marilson (14 Dicembre 2013)

sto ancora godendo


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Copenaghen ha dimostrato di più. Poi direi Olympiakos. Benfica. Tutte squadre che hanno fatto figure migliori dei bianconeri in Champions. E nel doppio confronto non so chi vincerebbe, e preparo gia la risposta per il tuo "siamo la juve blabla": andata e ritorno col gala 0 vittorie. Copenaghen: ci son voluti 3 rigori (o 2 non ricordo) per battere i danesi, e all'andata pari. Fai te quanto valete in europa, nessuno vi considera, e giustamente credo io: finchè comprate tevez in parabola discendente spacciandolo per euro bomber...


ma ti pare una risposta seria questa o stai solo rosicando? il Copenhaghen piu forte di noi? lol e come dire che il Livorno che vi ha sconfitto e piu forte di voi...forse in quesro caso si...ma non fare di tutta l erba un fascio...lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.


Borussia... e poi ci sono squadre che hanno dimostrato di avere una dimensione europea superiore alla vostra come l'Arsenal, il Manchester in periodo nero in Premier, il Paris o l'Atletico Madrid, per non fare il nome del Chelsea di Mourinho che credo sia al vostro stesso livello. Ovviamente si parla di campo europeo, in campo nazionale siete i primi con dieci spanne avanti agli altri ed è quest'arroganza che vi frega, poi, in Europa.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma ti pare una risposta seria questa o stai solo rosicando? il Copenhaghen piu forte di noi? lol e come dire che il Livorno che vi ha sconfitto e piu forte di voi...forse in quesro caso si...ma non fare di tutta l erba un fascio...lol



Io dovrei rosicare per cosa ?  siete usciti nel girone, casomai siete voi a rosicare. Comunque non capite, tu parli del livorno: ma quella è una singola partita. Io ti sto parlando dal punto di vista di un intero girone di champions, sono 6 partite, andata e ritorno contro ciascuna squadra. E secondo questa visione d'insieme voi siete come un marsiglia qualsiasi, o peggio del copenaghen  So che è dura accettare di essere usciti e che tevez sia un bomber solo contro sassuolo e chievo, ma fatevene una ragione


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io dovrei rosicare per cosa ?  siete usciti nel girone, casomai siete voi a rosicare. Comunque non capite, tu parli del livorno: ma quella è una singola partita. Io ti sto parlando dal punto di vista di un intero girone di champions, sono 6 partite, andata e ritorno contro ciascuna squadra. E secondo questa visione d'insieme voi siete come un marsiglia qualsiasi, o peggio del copenaghen  So che è dura accettare di essere usciti e che tevez sia un bomber solo contro sassuolo e chievo, ma fatevene una ragione


senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol



Mamma mia per arrivare a scrivere una cose del genere vuol dire che mercoledì al fischio finale devi aver pianto davvero tanto.
E io rido.

Facile fare i grossi in campionato contro avversarie (chi più chi meno) in difficoltà e squadrette.
Poi si affronta non dico un Real, ma un semplice Galatasaray e si prendono pizze in faccia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2013)

Oh, ma dategli la programmazione al cinema di Martedì e Mercoledì così la finisce di piangere


----------



## Doctore (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol


Ti stai digrignando i denti dal rosik 
Poi fai termini di paragone con una squadra(il milan)che non fa mercato da 3 anni


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Oh, ma dategli la programmazione al cinema di Martedì e Mercoledì così la finisce di piangere


si graxie..dovrebbe iniziare la serie Barbara Berlusconi Vs Galliani..a che ore la danno?


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> si graxie..dovrebbe iniziare la serie Barbara Berlusconi Vs Galliani..a che ore la danno?



Boh, ho altro da fare Martedì e Mercoledì


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ti stai digrignando i denti dal rosik
> Poi fai termini di paragone con una squadra(il milan)che non fa mercato da 3 anni


ma va..non mi aspettavo di vincere la coppa ma non mi aspettavo lo stesso di uscire cosi...fortuna maiala..


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.



Tutte quelle che si sono classificate sono state migliori, quindi inutile parlarne.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol



In casa l'anno scorso vi abbiamo battuti mi sembra, quest'anno 3-2 nel temibile juventus stadium, con la punizione del gol di pirlo inesistente, non mi sembrate proprio questa corazzata. Se va male trarremo spunto dalle tattiche del Copenaghen che vi ha umiliato in casa loro


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol



Per quell'occasione indosseremo le casacche del Gala, ma anche quelle del Copenaghen, anzi metteremo la musichetta della champions (alla Pelado ) e sarà quasi sicura la vostra NON-vittoria.


----------



## Dexter (14 Dicembre 2013)

Real,Barcellona,Dortmund,Bayern,Psg,Chelsea,City e United hanno rose superiori alla Juve. Atletico Madrid e Arsenal hanno rose del livello della Juve. Parlo solo di rose ovviamente. E già si contano dieci squadre che avrebbero potuto insinuare la Juve nel suo cammino in Champions. Poi se il discorso è relativo all'andamento/blasone in Europa allora fa pena: a parte Psg,City (due squadre relativamente "nuove") e Atletico,la Juve è inferiore a tutte le altre. Anche al Milan,che aimè ha giocatori di molto inferiori alla Juve e a tutte le altre.

Il problema degli juventini è che sopravvalutano tutta la società nel suo insieme. Dirigenti,allenatore,giocatori...Credono davvero di esser sotto solo a Barca,Real e Bayern. Lo hanno anche scritto in questo topic. D'altronde Chiellini è meglio di Thiago Silva,Tevez di Cavani e Llorente di Ibra. Parliamo dell'attacco,confronto impietoso: Aguero,David Silva,Lewandowski,Cavani,Ibra,Hazard,Van Persie,Rooney,Ozil...Gente di questo livello alla Juve non ce n'è,e non parlatemi di Tevez suvvia. Son convinti che siccome hanno un centrocampo piuttosto competitivo,allora basta a compensare quella schifezza che hanno in attacco. Peccato che le altre squadre a centrocampo non è che hanno pincopallino: Yaya Tourè,Verratti,Ramires,Ramsey,Wilshere e Fernandinho non mi pare siano TANTO più scarsi di Pogba e Vidal. Ma lasciateli alle loro convinzioni...La Juventus è sotto solo a Bayern,Real e Barcellona,ma è uscita ai gironi.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Real,Barcellona,Dortmund,Bayern,Psg,Chelsea,City e United hanno rose superiori alla Juve. Atletico Madrid e Arsenal hanno rose del livello della Juve. Parlo solo di rose ovviamente. E già si contano dieci squadre che avrebbero potuto insinuare la Juve nel suo cammino in Champions. Poi se il discorso è relativo all'andamento/blasone in Europa allora fa pena: a parte Psg,City (due squadre relativamente "nuove") e Atletico,la Juve è inferiore a tutte le altre. Anche al Milan,che aimè ha giocatori di molto inferiori alla Juve e a tutte le altre.
> 
> Il problema degli juventini è che sopravvalutano tutta la società nel suo insieme. Dirigenti,allenatore,giocatori...Credono davvero di esser sotto solo a Barca,Real e Bayern. Lo hanno anche scritto in questo topic. D'altronde Chiellini è meglio di Thiago Silva,Tevez di Cavani e Llorente di Ibra. Parliamo dell'attacco,confronto impietoso: Aguero,David Silva,Lewandowski,Cavani,Ibra,Hazard,Van Persie,Rooney,Ozil...Gente di questo livello alla Juve non ce n'è,e non parlatemi di Tevez suvvia. Son convinti che siccome hanno un centrocampo piuttosto competitivo,allora basta a compensare quella schifezza che hanno in attacco. Peccato che le altre squadre a centrocampo non è che hanno pincopallino: Yaya Tourè,Verratti,Ramires,Ramsey,Wilshere e Fernandinho non mi pare siano TANTO più scarsi di Pogba e Vidal. Ma lasciateli alle loro convinzioni...La Juventus è sotto solo a Bayern,Real e Barcellona,ma è uscita ai gironi.


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

State fuori di capoccia. 
Fiorentina-Juve 4-2 => la juve ha meno forza mentale fuoricasa, giuseppe rossi è il migliore di tutti
Napoli-Borussia gol insigne=> questo è un fenomeno
Tevez non ha segnato in champions => è una pippa
Dopo i 7 gol di Tevez in campionato=> Grazie Galliani...noi invece abbiamo brindotelli. sick!!
Llorente ad inizio campionato=> Questo vale Matri
Llorente dopo l'ultimo gol in campionato=> Ahimé è un buon giocatore!
Copenaghen-Juve 1-1 => Copenaghen in europa vale quanto la juve
Galtasaray-juve su un campo ignobile 1-0=> galatasaray non è così sotto la juve, anzi!

Forse seguite il calcio da poco, ma non funziona così.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.


Galatasaray. 1 pareggio, una sconfitta = 0 vittorie.


----------



## Tom! (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Galatasaray. 1 pareggio, una sconfitta = 0 vittorie.



Guarda il post sopra. Capiti proprio a fagiuolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] va bene siete i più forti del Mondo
ora basta OT

P:S: sei pure poco furbo, ste cose dille quando fate una bella vittoria non dopo ste figure di m...che faccia tosta


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda il post sopra. Capiti proprio a fagiuolo


In Italia potete dire la vostra tranquillamente, ma in europa siete sotto, parecchio sotto.


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Real,Barcellona,Dortmund,Bayern,Psg,Chelsea,City e United hanno rose superiori alla Juve. Atletico Madrid e Arsenal hanno rose del livello della Juve. Parlo solo di rose ovviamente. E già si contano dieci squadre che avrebbero potuto insinuare la Juve nel suo cammino in Champions. Poi se il discorso è relativo all'andamento/blasone in Europa allora fa pena: a parte Psg,City (due squadre relativamente "nuove") e Atletico,la Juve è inferiore a tutte le altre. Anche al Milan,che aimè ha giocatori di molto inferiori alla Juve e a tutte le altre.
> 
> Il problema degli juventini è che sopravvalutano tutta la società nel suo insieme. Dirigenti,allenatore,giocatori...Credono davvero di esser sotto solo a Barca,Real e Bayern. Lo hanno anche scritto in questo topic. D'altronde Chiellini è meglio di Thiago Silva,Tevez di Cavani e Llorente di Ibra. Parliamo dell'attacco,confronto impietoso: Aguero,David Silva,Lewandowski,Cavani,Ibra,Hazard,Van Persie,Rooney,Ozil...Gente di questo livello alla Juve non ce n'è,e non parlatemi di Tevez suvvia. Son convinti che siccome hanno un centrocampo piuttosto competitivo,allora basta a compensare quella schifezza che hanno in attacco. Peccato che le altre squadre a centrocampo non è che hanno pincopallino: Yaya Tourè,Verratti,Ramires,Ramsey,Wilshere e Fernandinho non mi pare siano TANTO più scarsi di Pogba e Vidal. Ma lasciateli alle loro convinzioni...La Juventus è sotto solo a Bayern,Real e Barcellona,ma è uscita ai gironi.


con tutte le squadre che hai elencato come gioco di squadra noi siamo piu forti tranne il Barcellona e il Bayern ma siamo sulla loro syessa via...individualmente non ci sentiamo inferriori a nessuno...fatta eccezione di Cr7 e Messi...


----------



## forzajuve (14 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per quell'occasione indosseremo le casacche del Gala, ma anche quelle del Copenaghen, anzi metteremo la musichetta della champions (alla Pelado ) e sarà quasi sicura la vostra NON-vittoria.



ma come siete ridotti e il Copenhaghen che vi debe prendere come esempio e non viceversa...dov e finita la vostra prepotenza milanista...un po mi manca lo ammetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma come siete ridotti e il Copenhaghen che vi debe prendere come esempio e non viceversa...dov e finita la vostra prepotenza milanista...un po mi manca lo ammetto



bello girare le carte in tavola, vero? d'altronde siamo usciti noi in un girone con compenaghen e galatasaray, dov'è finita la nostra prepotenza milanista? prenderemo esempio da voi allora che voi si che sapete come si gioca in europa, d'altrone solo barcellona real e bayern sono superiori a voi


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> bello girare le carte in tavola, vero? d'altronde siamo usciti noi in un girone con compenaghen e galatasaray, dov'è finita la nostra prepotenza milanista? prenderemo esempio da voi allora che voi si che sapete come si gioca in europa, d'altrone solo barcellona real e bayern sono superiori a voi




Ma infatti le squadre europee potendo scegliere chi incontrare agli ottavi tra Milan e Juve avrebbero scelto tutti Juve. Perché.....il milan ha vinto 7 champions e ha il dna-champions.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma infatti le squadre europee potendo scegliere chi incontrare agli ottavi tra Milan e Juve avrebbero scelto tutti Juve. Perché.....il milan ha vinto 7 champions e ha il dna-champions.



Mah...non saprei. In campionato fra Juve e Milan non c'è partita, ma in Champ è diverso. Sulla Juve sembra aleggiare come una sorta di maledizione, qualunque tipo di squadra possa avere, forte, scarsa, mezzana...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma come siete ridotti e il Copenhaghen che vi debe prendere come esempio e non viceversa...dov e finita la vostra prepotenza milanista...un po mi manca lo ammetto



Hai ragione, basta mettere la musichetta e non vincereste manco col Poggibonsi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Dexter (15 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> con tutte le squadre che hai elencato come gioco di squadra noi siamo piu forti tranne il Barcellona e il Bayern ma siamo sulla loro syessa via...individualmente non ci sentiamo inferriori a nessuno...fatta eccezione di Cr7 e Messi...



Ma perchè la Juve esprime un calcio champagne? A me non pare proprio. Il gioco della Juve è meglio di quello di Arsenal,Dortmund e City? Ma davvero credete a quello che dite? Individualmente inferiori a nessuno: a parte Pogba e Vidal vedo tanti giocatori normali o comunque bravi ma non fenomeni. Dove starebbero le individualità della Juve? Tevez? Chiellini? Siete una squadra organizzata,solida,che esprime un calcio BRUTTO ma talvolta efficace,specialmente in Italia. A livello di individualità non vedo niente,solo i due di centrocampo citati. Tant'è che il Real,meno organizzato ma CON individualità,vi ha battuto due volte. Vi sopravvalutate,e di parecchio anche...Alla juve manca ancora tanto lavoro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè la Juve esprime un calcio champagne? A me non pare proprio. Il gioco della Juve è meglio di quello di Arsenal,Dortmund e City? Ma davvero credete a quello che dite? Individualmente inferiori a nessuno: a parte Pogba e Vidal vedo tanti giocatori normali o comunque bravi ma non fenomeni. Dove starebbero le individualità della Juve? Tevez? Chiellini? Siete una squadra organizzata,solida,che esprime un calcio BRUTTO ma talvolta efficace,specialmente in Italia. A livello di individualità non vedo niente,solo i due di centrocampo citati. Tant'è che il Real,meno organizzato ma CON individualità,vi ha battuto due volte. Vi sopravvalutate,e di parecchio anche...Alla juve manca ancora tanto lavoro.



Perfetto.


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè se arriviamo a dire che la juve fa un calcio brutto allora è valido tutto.
Inizio io, Messi è sopravvalutato dai media. Ronaldo fisicamente è più o meno come Emanuelson.

Vabbè mi sembra ovvio comunque che scriviate certe cose, è la logica delle bandieruole.
Mi piace ricordarvi così:

Fiorentina-Juve 4-2 => la juve ha meno forza mentale fuoricasa, giuseppe rossi è il migliore di tutti
Napoli-Borussia gol insigne=> questo è un fenomeno
Tevez non ha segnato in champions => è una pippa
Dopo i 7 gol di Tevez in campionato=> Grazie Galliani...noi invece abbiamo brindotelli. sick!!
Llorente ad inizio campionato=> Questo vale Matri
Llorente dopo l'ultimo gol in campionato=> Ahimé è un buon giocatore!
Copenaghen-Juve 1-1 => Copenaghen in europa vale quanto la juve
Galtasaray-juve prima della partita => la juve vince facile di che stiamo parlando, non c'è paragone tra le due squadre, c'è un abisso.
Galtasaray-juve su un campo ignobile 1-0=> galatasaray non è così sotto la juve, anzi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2013)

58 pagine


----------



## Dexter (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vabbè se arriviamo a dire che la juve fa un calcio brutto allora è valido tutto.



  ma ce l'hai Sky per vederti qualche partita internazionale?

Hai voglia di spiegarmi,nel dettaglio,in cosa consiste il gioco della Juve? Chi è che parla del bel gioco della Juve? Sia all'estero che in Italia intendo. CHI? Nessuno,forse perchè non esprimete un bel calcio. Io senza Pirlo non vedo tutto questo spettacolo. E se Pirlo è in campo,ma non in giornata (come capita spesso ultimamente),idem.

Comunque procedo con il consueto riassunto di Dexter,propedeutico alla chiusura del topic  :

La Juve è inferiore solo a Bayern,Barcellona e Real.
La Juve esprime un calcio bellissimo. 
La Juve ha il miglior centrocampo d'Europa.
La Juve ha perso con i turchi perchè aveva il lato di campo sfavorevole.
La Juve vinceva la Champions nel 2003 se c'era Nedved.
La Juve è superiore al Milan. In Europa s'intende.
La Juve è uscita ai gironi.

si può chiudere


----------



## forzajuve (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè la Juve esprime un calcio champagne? A me non pare proprio. Il gioco della Juve è meglio di quello di Arsenal,Dortmund e City? Ma davvero credete a quello che dite? Individualmente inferiori a nessuno: a parte Pogba e Vidal vedo tanti giocatori normali o comunque bravi ma non fenomeni. Dove starebbero le individualità della Juve? Tevez? Chiellini? Siete una squadra organizzata,solida,che esprime un calcio BRUTTO ma talvolta efficace,specialmente in Italia. A livello di individualità non vedo niente,solo i due di centrocampo citati. Tant'è che il Real,meno organizzato ma CON individualità,vi ha battuto due volte. Vi sopravvalutate,e di parecchio anche...Alla juve manca ancora tanto lavoro.


 noi esprimiamo un calcio brutto? non segui la juve probabilmente..il Real ci ha battuto 2 volte..quando mai...persa una in casa loro rubandocela..e parwggiata una in cawa per un nostro errorw di concentrazione che puo capiyare. Chiellini e un brocco? e richiwsto da tutta europa pnsate a Zapata va.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma ce l'hai Sky per vederti qualche partita internazionale?
> 
> Hai voglia di spiegarmi,nel dettaglio,in cosa consiste il gioco della Juve? Chi è che parla del bel gioco della Juve? Sia all'estero che in Italia intendo. CHI? Nessuno,forse perchè non esprimete un bel calcio. Io senza Pirlo non vedo tutto questo spettacolo. E se Pirlo è in campo,ma non in giornata (come capita spesso ultimamente),idem.
> 
> ...



Secondo me la soluzione per la fame nel del mondo è la Juve


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> noi esprimiamo un calcio brutto? non segui la juve probabilmente..il Real ci ha battuto 2 volte..quando mai...persa una in casa loro rubandocela..e parwggiata una in cawa per un nostro errorw di concentrazione che puo capiyare. Chiellini e un brocco? e richiwsto da tutta europa pnsate a Zapata va.



Oh ma loro hanno vinto 7 volte la champions...il dna..poi negli ultimi 5 anni meno gli ultimi 3 mesi hanno fatto più punti di tutti.


----------



## Dexter (15 Dicembre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> noi esprimiamo un calcio brutto? non segui la juve probabilmente..il Real ci ha battuto 2 volte..quando mai...persa una in casa loro rubandocela..e parwggiata una in cawa per un nostro errorw di concentrazione che puo capiyare. Chiellini e un brocco? e richiwsto da tutta europa pnsate a Zapata va.



Chiellini è un fenomeno e la Juve è vicina ai livelli di gioco del Milan di Sacchi e del Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chiellini è un fenomeno e la Juve è vicina ai livelli di gioco del Milan di Sacchi e del Barcellona di Guardiola.



Dimentichi la Francia di Pogba.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Oh ma loro hanno vinto 7 volte la champions...il dna..poi negli ultimi 5 anni meno gli ultimi 3 mesi hanno fatto più punti di tutti.



Zio Tom mi scusi, ma cosa vorrebbe sentirsi dire? No perché sono curioso a questo punto. 

Vuole sentirsi dire che la Juventus è la più grande squadra italiana della storia, che nonostante non sia quella con più champions ha però un blasone universalmente riconosciuto che la pone sopra tutte le altre? 
Oltre questo vuole sentirsi dire che quest'anno la Juventus è uscita dalla champions per delle ingenuità compiute nella prima parte del girone e per una partita sfortunata sotto le intemperie che l'hanno nettamente sfavorita? 

Sono queste le cose che vuole sentirsi dire Tom? Se si, va bene, possiamo tutti accontentarla, poi però che altro? Cosa rimarrà per cui piangere e lamentarsi? Eh si Tom perché questi sono i ragionamenti che fa un bambino di otto anni, che ha scelto una squadra per cui tifare e quindi è per forza la migliore dell'universo, non può essere altrimenti visto che la tifa. 

Nella vita, quindi anche nel calcio la situazione è diversa, non si può essere sempre i migliori, e difficilmente ci si può ergere universalmente a migliori della storia ed il motivo è molto semplice, perché in un mondo composto da pluralità non può esistere un singolo elemento che spicchi su tutti, ci sarà sempre qualche altro elemento che gli contenderà il primato.
Probabilmente le mie sono inutili parole spiegate a chi crede che la sua squadra è la migliore perché la tifa lui ma almeno dai, ci ho provato.
Buon proseguimento Tom.


----------



## Doctore (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Oh ma loro hanno vinto 7 volte la champions...il dna..poi negli ultimi 5 anni meno gli ultimi 3 mesi hanno fatto più punti di tutti.


una squadra da metà classifica che non fa mercato da 3 anni è arrivata agli ottavi...mentre voi che avete speso tanti milioni di euro in 5/6 anni vi ubriacate solo di scuedetti in un campionato modestissimo.
Questo è il vostro DNA.


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Oh ma loro hanno vinto 7 volte la champions...il dna..poi negli ultimi 5 anni meno gli ultimi 3 mesi hanno fatto più punti di tutti.



ancora una volta vai a prendere le parole di galliani.
parole che nessuno di noi ha mai approvato... parole che nessuno di noi ha mai usato parlando con altri tifosi perche ci vergognamo di queste schifezze.

come quando si parlava della luce di marsiglia.


noi siamo obbietivvi.
la juve non ha un bel gioco.
il nostro di gioco e proprio inesistente da quando non abbiamo piu ibra (e quando lo avevamo, il gioco era palla a ibra e ci pensa lui... quando avevamo ronaldinho il gioco era palla a ronaldinho e ci pensa lui... e ancora prima il gioco era palla a kaka e ci pensa lui... dobbiamo andare ai primi anni di ancelotti per ricordare un grandissimo gioco).

vedi cosa vuole dire essere obbietivo ?

il gioco della juve basta e avanza solo per l'italia... in europa e difficile fare strada senza gioco.

vorrei comunque dire che per come siamo ridotti noi adesso, mi accontenterei anche di fare un solo tiro in porta in 90 minuti... pur di prendere qualche punto in piu.


----------



## forzajuve (15 Dicembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ancora una volta vai a prendere le parole di galliani.
> parole che nessuno di noi ha mai approvato... parole che nessuno di noi ha mai usato parlando con altri tifosi perche ci vergognamo di queste schifezze.
> 
> come quando si parlava della luce di marsiglia.
> ...



ma ancora insistete che non abbiamo bel gioco....ma se a Madrid in 10 contro 11 li abbiamo schiacciati nella loro meta campo...poi possono capitare partite dove non si gioca bene non e che tutte le volte si riesce a giocare bene..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Oh ma loro hanno vinto 7 volte la champions...il dna..poi negli ultimi 5 anni meno gli ultimi 3 mesi hanno fatto più punti di tutti.



Non capisco come una persona come te possa ancora essere qua a scrivere. Pazzesco

Se devi prendere in giro qualcuno, vai su qualche forum della Juve


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sentire dire che la juve non ha un bel gioco dopo tutte le corbellerie lette è da mani nei capelli.

La juve fa il gioco migliore d'Italia, per distacco.
Negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo l'unica squadra che ci ha messo sotto dal punto di vista dell'organizzazione e del gioco è stata il Bayern Monaco. Ma lì pagammo (e paghiamo) ancora le colpe di voler usare il 3-5-2 in Europa (e quellla di schierare Matri Giovinco Quaglia in champions).


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non capisco come una persona come te possa ancora essere qua a scrivere. Pazzesco
> 
> Se devi prendere in giro qualcuno, vai su qualche forum della Juve




Io non prendo in giro nessuno. Sono qui per dialogare, in tranquillità.

Se però quando si cerca di dialogare si ricevono risposte di scherno e derisione si risponde alla stessa maniera. Non sono io il problema, ma è la vostra tendenza alla derisione del parere di una persona che ha come unica colpa quella di tifare un'altra squadra.


----------



## Dexter (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La juve fa il gioco migliore d'Italia, per distacco.


La Roma giuoca meglio. Che poi la Juve sia più forte è un altro discorso,nessuno mette in dubbio che siete la squadra più forte d'Italia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Statistica veloce presa da UEFA.com relativa ai passaggi completati dai centrocampisti in Champions:

Girone Gobbiland:







Ed ecco gli scarsissimi centrocampisti di alcune big europee che ovviamente invidiano il centrocampo della Juve:


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io non prendo in giro nessuno. Sono qui per dialogare, in tranquillità.
> 
> Se però quando si cerca di dialogare si ricevono risposte di scherno e derisione si risponde alla stessa maniera. Non sono io il problema, ma è la vostra tendenza alla derisione del parere di una persona che ha come unica colpa quella di tifare un'altra squadra.


Io ti ho risposto seriamente, ma ovviamente non rispondi. LOL


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sentire dire che la juve non ha un bel gioco dopo tutte le corbellerie lette è da mani nei capelli.
> 
> La juve fa il gioco migliore d'Italia, per distacco.
> Negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo l'unica squadra che ci ha messo sotto dal punto di vista dell'organizzazione e del gioco è stata il Bayern Monaco. Ma lì pagammo (e paghiamo) ancora le colpe di voler usare il 3-5-2 in Europa (e quellla di schierare Matri Giovinco Quaglia in champions).


Eh si, perchè se schieravate qualcun altro quella partita la vincevate. Non capite di essere inferiori a moltissime squadre in europa? Se volete dimostrare di dire la vostra anche lì, vincete l'europa league e riscattatevi in champions l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Roma giuoca meglio. Che poi la Juve sia più forte è un altro discorso,nessuno mette in dubbio che siete la squadra più forte d'Italia.




Ma fatemi il favore su. Basterebbe perfino guardare come vengono effettuati i gol per notare chi gioca meglio.
Davvero non comprendo su cosa decidiate "chi gioca meglio"...su cosa?
Io lo decido in base alle trame di gioco costruite, alla pericolosità della squadra e alla supremazia territoriale e la Roma è sotto la juve in tutte e tre i casi.


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh si, perchè se schieravate qualcun altro quella partita la vincevate. Non capite di essere inferiori a moltissime squadre in europa? Se volete dimostrare di dire la vostra anche lì, vincete l'europa league e riscattatevi in champions l'anno prossimo.



L'anno scorso erano 7 squadre. Ora sono tutte comprese il Galatasaray.
E pensare che la juve di quest'anno è più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. 
Il calcio è così, ma con i discorsi senza equilibrio che fate voi non si va da nessuna parte.
Tevez chiatto ---dopo due mesi---- Grazie Galliani per quella pippa di Balotelli
Llorente pippa immonda --dopo due mesi--- Guardate che colpo che hanno fatto. Io lo dicevo che era un buon giocatore!

Tanto per dirne due eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso erano 7 squadre. Ora sono tutte comprese il Galatasaray.
> E pensare che la juve di quest'anno è più forte di quella dell'anno scorso.
> Il calcio è così, ma con i discorsi senza equilibrio che fate voi non si va da nessuna parte.
> Tevez chiatto ---dopo due mesi---- Grazie Galliani per quella pippa di Balotelli
> ...


Io ho sempre avuto gli stessi pareri su entrambi Tevez fenomeno ma ha il grave difetto di non segnare da 4 anni in champions, Llorente buon giocatore.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ma Grazie a Dio non sono gobbo.
Il cielo me ne scampi.

Deliri. Deliri ovunque.

60 pagine perche' non sono riusciti a difendersi contro una squadra di ex giocatori su un campo di melma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Statistica veloce presa da UEFA.com relativa ai passaggi completati dai centrocampisti in Champions:
> 
> Girone Gobbiland:
> 
> ...



Post finora bellamente ignorato,attendiamo sviluppi.


----------



## Tom! (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Post finora bellamente ignorato,attendiamo sviluppi.



Che sviluppi?
Una tabella che mostra una classifica di centrocampisti sulla base della precisione dei passaggi? Che ci sta da discutere?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2013)

61 pagine sull'ennesima partitona dei gobbi in coppa??? Sti gran cavoli.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che sviluppi?
> Una tabella che mostra una classifica di centrocampisti sulla base della precisione dei passaggi? Che ci sta da discutere?



Semplicemente è IMPOSSIBILE che il centrocampo più forte d'Europa,con un gioco spettacolare al livello di Bayern,Barça,ecc. abbia tali percentuali di passaggio.Anche perché,guarda caso,suddette squadre dominano tale classifica.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2013)

Il rosicamento è arrivato a 600 post, urge, urgentemente un riassunto:






Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Agnelli shock: "partita falsata, è uno schifo"






Tom! ha scritto:


> Ironia spicciola, la metà campo dove la juve doveva attaccare per 45 minuti era impraticabile. Tant'è che non siamo proprio riusciti a fare gioco.
> La parte dove attaccava il galatasaray era tutt'altra cosa.






O Animal ha scritto:


> Perché non ci parli un po' anche degli obiettivi stagionali della Juventus?







Tom! ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo arrivate a sostenere cose così lontane dalla realtà? Giusto perché vi sta sui maroni la juve?
> Cioè spiegatemi quei solchi come si sono formati e come mai non ci sono sulla destra.







Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma voi discutere senza ****** provocazioni non riuscite a farlo?
> In quei 30 minuti la juve stava gestendo la partita in tranquillità ed è andata vicina al gol in più occasioni.





forzajuve ha scritto:


> Schwen e foetissimo ma giocatori alla Pirlo in giro non ne ho visti...ha una visipne del campo straordinaria e I passaggi che fa da 40 m sembrano fatti alla play station...mentre calcia le punizionilo stesso Maradona e Platini prendono appunti..non scherziqmo su Pirlo su...ci ha fatto vincere un mondiale





forzajuve ha scritto:


> non ho assolutamente problemi a dire che Pirloda voi era fortissimo e il piu forte nel suo ruolo...non stiamo parlando di che casacca veste ma della forza del giocatore..






Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi allora quante squadre sono superiori alla juve oltre Real, Bayern, Barcellona.





forzajuve ha scritto:


> senti risolviamola in questo modo ci vediamo a San Siro cosi vi diamo 3 pere e a casa...ah scusa siete gia a casa.. un altra cosa non schierate Matri che ho paura..lol





forzajuve ha scritto:


> con tutte le squadre che hai elencato come gioco di squadra noi siamo piu forti tranne il Barcellona e il Bayern ma siamo sulla loro syessa via...individualmente non ci sentiamo inferriori a nessuno...fatta eccezione di Cr7 e Messi...





forzajuve ha scritto:


> ma ancora insistete che non abbiamo bel gioco....ma se a Madrid in 10 contro 11 li abbiamo schiacciati nella loro meta campo...poi possono capitare partite dove non si gioca bene non e che tutte le volte si riesce a giocare bene..





forzajuve ha scritto:


> a tratti siamo il Barcellona....



Non pensavo di poter leggere così tante sciocchezze in un unico Topic, pensavo che quello di Chiellini fosse insupeabile, ma qui siamo a livelli incredibili!


----------



## Livestrong (15 Dicembre 2013)

Siamo andati abbondantemente off topic, direi che si può chiudere


----------

